# The red club



## danilon62

Welcome to the red club

Hi, I´ve just created this club for all who have any tipe of AMD product and love it, feel free to join and give opinions or ask anything so that someone can help you!

OPs: Danilon62 & CSCoder4ever

NEWS!

Now we have an super awesome Red Club group in Steam, Don´t forget to join!









http://steamcommunity.com/groups/amdredclub

If you want to join FILL THIS FORM!

Please use the same Style a I used (eg: Radeon HD xxxx not radeon hd xxxx and FX xxxx instead of fx xxxx)

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1PKnBTR9IcLGhwZBCvlydwheSvaPIoLXtP59Mi5uMuNM/viewform?embedded=true

And in a while you´ll be in

Members :

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AlSTuGqyo0wzdEljZWh1cUllRUNaMnZsaFBfRTJZa1E&output=html

Quote:


> Code for your sig :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_.=The Red Club=._*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [center]:clock:[URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/1390717/the-red-club"][B]_.=The Red Club=._[/B][/URL]:clock:[/center]


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Looks like I will be the first to join









UserName: TheLAWNoob

I've got FX6100 + ASRock 970 Extreme3 painted in red + XFX 7870 modded to triple fan.












Edit my post to show off my mobo


----------



## d1nky

]Username: D1NKY

everything i have is red, fx8350,4100, 7950, 990fx fatality ...... oh i got a spare green thing but its only spare lol


----------



## Bbrad

Looks here I'm on the front page
Username:Bbrad
Product; athlon 750k


























Love my case

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## d1nky

not many guys joining lol

maybe its too red...... i even got a red mouse


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Looks like I will be the first to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UserName: TheLAWNoob
> 
> I've got FX6100 + ASRock 970 Extreme3 painted in red + XFX 7870 modded to triple fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit my post to show off my mobo


***? you painted ur mobo?


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> OMG? you painted ur mobo?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> ***? you painted ur mobo?


Yep, more pics in my painted hardware club.

By the way, I just remembered that there is a club called "we are the red tide"...


----------



## d1nky

you can never have enough red!

whats the temps like on that board?


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> By the way, I just remembered that there is a club called "we are the red tide"...


I created this club becouse the owner of that club was dead for most than a year


----------



## danilon62

By the way, does anyone knows how to post a google spreadsheet?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> By the way, does anyone knows how to post a google spreadsheet?


Go to file > Publish to web > copy and paste the address > win >









Make sure you make it publically viewable, but not editable xD


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Go to file > Publish to web > copy and paste the address > win >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you make it publically viewable, but not editable xD


I want to paste the spreadsheet itself, not a link to it, seems very seedy


----------



## PR-Imagery

OCN Name: PR-Imagery
Products I own: 7970 (possibly two), 5770, deceased 5750, 6670, 9250 FirePro. Got a Phenom x4 960t and four Opteron 6128s as well.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> OCN Name: PR-Imagery
> Products I own: 7970 (possibly two), 5770, deceased 5750, 6670, 9250 FirePro. Got a Phenom x6 960t and four Opteron 6128s as well.


OMG too many items xd


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> I want to paste the spreadsheet itself, not a link to it, seems very seedy


Spreadsheet ready, found a tutorial here in OCN


----------



## d1nky

so this thread seems to be kicking off well.......... lol

how about posting some overclocks.....


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> so this thread seems to be kicking off well.......... lol
> 
> how about posting some overclocks.....


Why not, I can post the OC in the spreadsheet, do you want?


----------



## d1nky

yea ok! lets start up some red clocks and benches maybe....


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> yea ok! lets start up some red clocks and benches maybe....


Placed your OC in the sheet, mine too


----------



## danilon62

This thing need moar people, call your friends! xd


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> This thing need moar people, call your friends! xd


I blame the economy and the lack of fanboys like us.

Where is vampiir when AMD fanboys needed him


----------



## moldyviolinist

I'll join!

Username: moldyviolinist

Own:
FX-8320 (still at stock, been busy)
HD 7970


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moldyviolinist*
> 
> I'll join!
> 
> Username: moldyviolinist
> 
> Own:
> FX-8320 (still at stock, been busy)
> HD 7970


You´re in

And, how do you have Physx in your AMD card? ( I know you can by adding a Nvidia card to it but, any other form?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> You´re in
> 
> And, how do you have Physx in your AMD card? ( I know you can by adding a Nvidia card to it but, any other form?


yea I seen that, must be a bug unless he has a NVidia card in there.

my mods nearly complete.


----------



## kyfire

OCN USERNAME : kyfire Currently have a FX 6300 soon to build a rig with an A-Series


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> yea I seen that, must be a bug unless he has a NVidia card in there.
> 
> my mods nearly complete.


How can I call that? AWESOMENESS!!!

RED = EPIC WIN


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> OCN USERNAME : kyfire Currently have a FX 6300 soon to build a rig with an A-Series


Your rig is almost the same as mine, same Mobo and GPU


----------



## moldyviolinist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> You´re in
> 
> And, how do you have Physx in your AMD card? ( I know you can by adding a Nvidia card to it but, any other form?


Thanks!

I have a dedicated PhysX card (GT 440), and I guess it shows up even when GPUz is set to the Radeon. I just bought Borderlands 2, and it's looking quite nice with all the PhysX effects.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moldyviolinist*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I have a dedicated PhysX card (GT 440), and I guess it shows up even when GPUz is set to the Radeon. I just bought Borderlands 2, and it's looking quite nice with all the PhysX effects.


Is it difficult to make both work together?, They just can randomly work or randomly don´t work?


----------



## moldyviolinist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Is it difficult to make both work together?, They just can randomly work or randomly don´t work?


Yea, it seems like some people have a lot of trouble with it. I spent probably 2 or 3 hours total getting it to work. As long as you follow the instructions to the letter though, it seems generally successful. If you have $40 dollars to spare for a cheap, used Nvidia card, I would say it's worth it for Borderlands 2. It really does make an amazing difference. Definitely get a 400 or 500 series though, because from what I've read, the 600 series is actually a lot worse at PhysX calculations.


----------



## danilon62

I have a GTX 650, do you think that it is worth buying a 7970 and put the 650 in the second X16 Slot so I can enjoy the PhysX good things?


----------



## d1nky

bottom line is, there arent many physx games. look on nvidia/geforce site. search games with physx, theres probably a few youd play.

but youd probably enjoy the 7970 more than the 650 lol

plus its REDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> bottom line is, there arent many physx games. look on nvidia/geforce site. search games with physx, theres probably a few youd play.
> 
> but youd probably enjoy the 7970 more than the 650 lol
> 
> plus its REDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!


I know that, but still is an awesome computation technology like TressFX, one can be applied to particles and the other to grass or hair, imagine both running joint...

And yes, I like red!


----------



## d1nky

theres only one game i know of using tressfx and thats tombraider.

youd probable end up with more crashes/bugs than anything else. the guy above said it took ages to get working properly. ive even had my gts450 with the 7950 and i done all the patches etc and it crashed internet browsing all the time.

theres a huge conflict, drivers and hardware.


----------



## mmrox117

I've got an 8350 and a 7950, is just this post enough to join? or do i need to prove that ive got them through validations, etc?


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmrox117*
> 
> I've got an 8350 and a 7950, is just this post enough to join? or do i need to prove that ive got them through validations, etc?


In, no, just prove if are overclocked


----------



## kahboom

OCN user: KAHBOOM CPU:FX8350 @ 4.8Ghz 2400cpu/nb 2600HT 2133ram 10-10-10-27 1T 2x8gb Gpu: 2x Msi HD 7950 6+8pin flashed with 7970Ghz bios Motherboard Crosshair V 990FX. Also own FX8320, Phenom ii 955x4, Athlon ii 630x4, 2 more Crosshair V mobo's, 1 Crosshair V-Z (not a fan of the new Z) and killed a FX8150 and a couple of Crosshair V's along the way.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> OCN user: KAHBOOM CPU:FX8350 @ 4.8Ghz 2400cpu/nb 2600HT 2133ram 10-10-10-27 1T 2x8gb Gpu: 2x Msi HD 7950 6+8pin flashed with 7970Ghz bios Motherboard Crosshair V 990FX. Also own FX8320, Phenom ii 955x4, Athlon ii 630x4, 2 more Crosshair V mobo's, 1 Crosshair V-Z (not a fan of the new Z) and killed a FX8150 and a couple of Crosshair V's along the way.


welcome! and im not jealous..... much lol


----------



## nz3777

Ill join if u guys dont mind?... Nz3777 amd fx 6100 oc 4.3,amd radeon 6970 crossfire, i love my amd products and agree red is a awsome color!......i dont know if i agree with you about intel sucking, we are lucky we have companys like amd thats more budget minded for the end user, but u cant really say intel sucks i would say something like intel has a great lineup of cpus but there prices sucks! Then id have to agree with you lol....i wish amd would get into the high end cpu market maybe give intel a run for there money? But as of now intels at the top of the hill when it comes to high end cpus and prices of course!


----------



## AlDyer

My rig can be seen from my sig, except that my H220 is being RMA'd so that is why I am only running 4.5 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2808465


----------



## MorbidBlu

Guess i have to join aswell









Username: MorbidBlu

CPU: AMD Phenom II 960T
GPU: Powercolor 7870 Myst. Edition


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Ill join if u guys dont mind?... Nz3777 amd fx 6100 oc 4.3,amd radeon 6970 crossfire, i love my amd products and agree red is a awsome color!......i dont know if i agree with you about intel sucking, we are lucky we have companys like amd thats more budget minded for the end user, but u cant really say intel sucks i would say something like intel has a great lineup of cpus but there prices sucks! Then id have to agree with you lol....i wish amd would get into the high end cpu market maybe give intel a run for there money? But as of now intels at the top of the hill when it comes to high end cpus and prices of course!


Now you are in the best club of OCN!


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> My rig can be seen from my sig, except that my H220 is being RMA'd so that is why I am only running 4.5 GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2808465


In


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorbidBlu*
> 
> Guess i have to join aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: MorbidBlu
> 
> CPU: AMD Phenom II 960T
> GPU: Powercolor 7870 Myst. Edition


In


----------



## nz3777

Sweet thanks for letting me in the club, ive been debating on starting another amd gaming rig using only amds flagship parts but its gonna take a while!...start off with the asus crosshair formula z and a 8350 what do u guys think? ....any suggestions?

gotta start saving my pennys for those 7990s lol

Sorry I forgot to post gpu overclock ive ran them close to 1ghz using voltage increase but not safe for summer use


----------



## d1nky

if youre planning on a AMD flagship rig, I wouldn't be thinking on 8350. steamroller is will be out by the time ya saved all those pennies!

plus whatever 8*** gfx cards.


----------



## nz3777

10-4 on that ! Even better selection then so I cant lose lol


----------



## PR-Imagery

Edit for my entry, the Firepro is a 2250


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 
> 
> Edit for my entry, the Firepro is a 2250


OMG, so much red awesomeness in the same table!

PD: changed the 9250 for a 2250


----------



## Devildog83

Count me in, here is a little RED. FX 4100 chip and an CHVFZ ROG board with am MSI HD 7770 GPU.





MG]


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Count me in, here is a little RED. FX 4100 chip and an CHVFZ ROG board with am MSI HD 7770 GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MG]


beautiful set up there, one question. why the 4100??


----------



## AlDyer

Because he paid so much for the bling bling haha. Just kidding, very nice build


----------



## d1nky

ive just seen handcuffs on the tower........... you kinky mo fo!


----------



## Devildog83

The 4100 was cheap. I am getting an 8350 here pretty quick. There is an AK Magazine in the back panel, I went for a tactical theme. No I never used the cuffs on my wife.







. Thanks for the compliments. It's my 1st build and i am hooked.


----------



## nz3777

Yeah very nice ( carbon fiber ) touch you added, did u do the lay out yourself>? I get confused carbon-Kevlar, carbon,fiber which ones stronger I think the Kevlar? Only thing Iam not to crazy about is the black and yellow weave on Kevlar- That's some expensive stuff to work with if u use the real thing but hey at least your computer will be bullet-proof haha! Go ahead I dare u to fire a few rounds at my rig, id be nervous regardless! ....Nice work!


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The 4100 was cheap. I am getting an 8350 here pretty quick. There is an AK Magazine in the back panel, I went for a tactical theme. No I never used the cuffs on my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks for the compliments. It's my 1st build and i am hooked.


what's the name of that case? Its a beast

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog83

It is a Corsair C70 Vengeance. It is awesome. Great airflow, lot's of options as far as personizing your set-up, good cable management options and it's sturdy all steel except for the drive holders which flex for easy fit to HDD and the filter frames. Perfect for my tactical theme.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Yeah very nice ( carbon fiber ) touch you added, did u do the lay out yourself>? I get confused carbon-Kevlar, carbon,fiber which ones stronger I think the Kevlar? Only thing Iam not to crazy about is the black and yellow weave on Kevlar- That's some expensive stuff to work with if u use the real thing but hey at least your computer will be bullet-proof haha! Go ahead I dare u to fire a few rounds at my rig, id be nervous regardless! ....Nice work!


Thank you Sir,

It's actually Carbon Fiber Vinyl. (look-up 3M Di-Noc). It's easy to work with and if you want to change comes off easy too.


----------



## nz3777

You did a hell of a job on it! Wanna do my case for me lol>? I also like the color pattern you used, its not overdone or to many colors miss-matched-Just perfect~ Even the stickers you selected go good with the theme you got going- ( its nice to see someone with some taste)


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> You did a hell of a job on it! Wanna do my case for me lol>? I also like the color pattern you used, its not overdone or to many colors miss-matched-Just perfect~ Even the stickers you selected go good with the theme you got going- ( its nice to see someone with some taste)


Everyone who likes RED have a lot of taste


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> You did a hell of a job on it! Wanna do my case for me lol>? I also like the color pattern you used, its not overdone or to many colors miss-matched-Just perfect~ Even the stickers you selected go good with the theme you got going- ( its nice to see someone with some taste)


Thank you very much. It's a lotta work, I am glad somebody apperciates it besides me. I can give you tips on how to do some of this stuff if you wish.


----------



## nz3777

Yes its very appricated ill take any tip I can get lol- Good touch also with the (while led) or whatever light u used inside-highlights it well! Iam getting ready to start on a new project ull be hearing from me soon! ........Thank you


----------



## PR-Imagery

Actually didn't realize I owned so many Red products, should probably cut back on my impulse purchases


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Actually didn't realize I owned so many Red products, should probably cut back on my impulse purchases


Send me some as a gift for having created this awesome club


----------



## d1nky

^^^ lol don't send him a gift, hes got a NVidia card!!!!!


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^^ lol don't send him a gift, hes got a NVidia card!!!!!


You caught me ^^

But I own more cards... Nvidia must be "respeted" in this thread, Intel NOT


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Yes its very appricated ill take any tip I can get lol- Good touch also with the (while led) or whatever light u used inside-highlights it well! Iam getting ready to start on a new project ull be hearing from me soon! ........Thank you


I used this for lightng. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12159/lit-243/NZXT_Premium_Sleeved_Bright_LED_Kit_-_2_Meter_-_White_CB-LED20-WH.html?tl=g6c77s1337


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Just a suggestion: You could try to make a Forms in Google Docs, and with that people can enter all the stuff online by themselves, saving you a lot of work.

You can record all the responses to the form to an existing speradsheet


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Just a suggestion: You could try to make a Forms in Google Docs, and with that people can enter all the stuff online by themselves, saving you a lot of work.
> 
> You can record all the responses to the form to an existing speradsheet


Maybe some kind of fool could open it and delete it entirely, there are many people laying down in internet who just do that kind of things, very sad to know but happends...


----------



## nz3777

We support danilon 62 and we thank u for taking the hassle on yourself to open this club! On behalf of all of us thanks man! Its nice to see amd kicking some butt for a change, You are right there is ALOT of trolls out there who have nothing better to do except try and pretend they have all the best gear, do it yourself yeah its more work but at least u know nobody here is lying to you about what they have! Iam with you 100%! If I can help in anyway let me know


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> We support danilon 62 and we thank u for taking the hassle on yourself to open this club! On behalf of all of us thanks man! Its nice to see amd kicking some butt for a change, You are right there is ALOT of trolls out there who have nothing better to do except try and pretend they have all the best gear, do it yourself yeah its more work but at least u know nobody here is lying to you about what they have! Iam with you 100%! If I can help in anyway let me know


You made me cry of happines, it´s so beautyfull 

just want to apport a bit to this comunity, this club is a place to comment AMD related things away from silly people that when you ask for a AMD CPU upgrade for your MOTHERBOARD, they tell you to buy a 3770k, and you ask youself about the way humanity is going...


----------



## nz3777

Well sir iam glad I was able to make your day lol!.............. Agreed whoever even brings up an (intel) will get banned off the red club that same moment! ( joke ) I cant help but laugh at people like that, all they are is just close minded and feel a need to justify spending all that extra money for doing the same thing amd is doing! Pretty silly if u ask me haha,id rather do it for less cost!


----------



## PR-Imagery

What's a better board than the GA-990FXA-UD3 for around the same price?

Phenom needs a good home.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^^ lol don't send him a gift, hes got a NVidia card!!!!!


Now that I have been alerted to my exact count, I need more green in my diet.









Team Green shall always be my first love


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> What's a better board than the GA-990FXA-UD3 for around the same price?
> Phenom needs a good home.
> 
> Now that I have been alerted to my exact count, I need more green in my diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team Green shall always be my first love


Asus M5A99X evo.


----------



## Devildog83

You asked for overclock so here it is.


----------



## Devildog83

Memory is running at 1866 10-11-10-30 1.6v but only in single channel cause the CPU is not working properly. No 1 and 2 slots so it's running in single channel in 3 and 4.


----------



## nz3777

I think I will be replacing my motherboard as well!////// Ive thought about the Gigabyte 990 fx ud3 being my 1st choice on account of the generous pcie-e lanes







....Evos great too I have the regular version of the M5A97 still going strong and pushing 2 radeon 6970s 120-140 fps in most games!

I have to get your guys opinion on something..... Ive been thinking about it lately if I should upgrade my fx 6100 and motherboard, Now don't get me wrong iam getting GREAT performance with my current set-up iam just wondering if I make the switch to lets say a 8350 + asus crosshair formula-z will I notice a huge increase or just a little>? Its a rather steep investment that's why iam asking. Besides I still need 2 more monitors to complete my eyefinity that's 1st on my list!


----------



## thepoopscooper

User name: Thepoopscooper

AMD CPU: AMD Llano A6-3650
AMD GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 6750

i haven't any pics to show off my rig, but i will have a validation in a bit


----------



## famous1994

Add me!

OCN USERNAME: famous1994
AMD APUS: E350 Zacate with HD6310M
AMD CPUS: FX-8320, Athlon II 5000
AMD GPUS: Visiontek HD7970, AMD OEM HD6850

Proof:
FX-8320 and Visitontek HD7970

Athlon II 5000+

AMD Reference HD6850


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> I think I will be replacing my motherboard as well!////// Ive thought about the Gigabyte 990 fx ud3 being my 1st choice on account of the generous pcie-e lanes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Evos great too I have the regular version of the M5A97 still going strong and pushing 2 radeon 6970s 120-140 fps in most games!


I have to get your guys opinion on something..... Ive been thinking about it lately if I should upgrade my fx 6100 and motherboard, Now don't get me wrong iam getting GREAT performance with my current set-up iam just wondering if I make the switch to lets say a 8350 + asus crosshair formula-z will I notice a huge increase or just a little>? Its a rather steep investment that's why iam asking. Besides I still need 2 more monitors to complete my eyefinity that's 1st on my list!

If you want to know the difference between the CHVFZ and other non pro boards watch this video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8izSErV5Ds

Personally I love this board. My 1st overclock was with my laptop via ROG connect and was easy as pie. It's the features and attention to detail that make it great. I recommend it. Perfect for gaming and overclocking to the max. With the 8350 and CHVFZ you should notice a big increase from a standard mobo and a 6100, especially if you have beefy RAM to go with it.Not as much as I will going from a 4100 to the 8350 though.


----------



## nz3777

I got crappy ram corsair vengeance 1600 MHz but the thing is I cant run it any faster then 1533 MHz for some strange reason so that's why I call it CRAPPY lol- I don't know gonna have to think about it because like I said earlier iam seeing really really high fps in-game so at this point I might just hold off on the cpu/mobo upgrade until I finish my eyefinity ( then maybe?) ..... Its something to consider for the near future, I can always give this one to the wife and kid to game on- might be a little overkill for them but oh well! ..... Thanks man


----------



## d1nky

^^^ at the guys above thinking on motherboards. I suggest:

extreme4
sabertooth
crosshair Is a lot of money, and would be great if you'd overclock, bench harrrdddddddd!

and on the cpu, steamroller is several months away.


----------



## RocketAbyss

AMD Powa!




This is actually an over-hauled build from two months back when I decided to push my old setup further








You can see futher details and validation in my sig


----------



## hotwheels1997

Add me in!
HD 6850 by Sapphire OC @ 950/1100
Pictures later


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> AMD Powa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually an over-hauled build from two months back when I decided to push my old setup further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see futher details and validation in my sig


add an 8350 or '8550' or maybe xfire those cards, and you have my dream rig there!!!! but id stick it all in my modded case


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> add an 8350 or '8550' or maybe xfire those cards, and you have my dream rig there!!!! but id stick it all in my modded case


By '8550' i assume you meant the steamroller? Cos thats what I'm waiting for before upgrading my PII x6 1090T. I didn't see the push to get a 8350 at this time especially since I don't do rendering or video editing that much. Gaming most of the time thats about it









In regards to xfire, I can't have two matrices inside this rig just because they are 3 slot cards which means no space to position the cards from the second 16x slot available to me. Also, I recently upgraded from a xfire 6950 setup to this single 7970 matrix setup. I've had issues with xfire so that is why I decided to go single GPU.

Also, I've actually considered selling away this Matrix to a friend to get a Sapphire Vapor-X, or actually try the green team when the GTX 780 comes out in full force from tomorrow onwards. But as of now that is still on hold. $$$ is a big issue and the upgrade bug is ever so poisonous


----------



## danilon62

So far 21 people in, send me a PM if any updates or OC!


----------



## AlDyer

Can't wait to get a MK-26 with two Corsair AF-140 Quiet Edition fans(no 140mm SP yet out :S) , black and white sleeving and my H220 which is currently being RMA'd. Should be nice








Here is a video of the MK-26, in german unfortunately, but just skip to 5 min. Now that is a big GPU cooler









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk3Gl6G_mVc


----------



## RatPatrol01

All Red on the inside, lots of white on the outside, also probably gonna add a white LED strip on the inside just above the windows so you can actually _see_ inside it.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Can't wait to get a MK-26 with two Corsair AF-140 Quiet Edition fans(no 140mm SP yet out :S) , black and white sleeving and my H220 which is currently being RMA'd. Should be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a video of the MK-26, in german unfortunately, but just skip to 5 min. Now that is a big GPU cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk3Gl6G_mVc


Why can't there be a great vga air cooler that doesn't extend to a third a slot


----------



## AlDyer

Indeed, no hope of Crossfire with this thing, although I am not going to crossfire anyway


----------



## Bbrad

Hey guys if I pick it 2 7770s to crossfire would there be any trouble running one in x16 and one on x4 any performance drops?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RatPatrol01

Are you planning on buying both or do you already have one and are adding a second? Because if you are buying both I would say just grab a 7950 instead for around the same money.


----------



## nz3777

What kinda motherboard are u using exactly? On 7770 s u schouldnt see that big of a hit now if they were 7970s and u ran it on the x4 slot u might be having some problems!.......... I run 2 6970s 1 at x16 and 2nd x4 iam in the 120-150 fps range at almost any game u want, u shouldn't really notice it I think


----------



## Bbrad

I'm buying one now and another in 5-6months in 14 my budget is tight haha this is the motherboard I will be getting http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemNumber=N82E16813138372

Getting it because
1. Its red
2. Huge VRM heatsink
3. Supports crossfire
4. 140watt support ( what? Lol)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> By '8550' i assume you meant the steamroller? Cos thats what I'm waiting for before upgrading my PII x6 1090T. I didn't see the push to get a 8350 at this time especially since I don't do rendering or video editing that much. Gaming most of the time thats about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to xfire, I can't have two matrices inside this rig just because they are 3 slot cards which means no space to position the cards from the second 16x slot available to me. Also, I recently upgraded from a xfire 6950 setup to this single 7970 matrix setup. I've had issues with xfire so that is why I decided to go single GPU.
> 
> Also, I've actually considered selling away this Matrix to a friend to get a Sapphire Vapor-X, or actually try the green team when the GTX 780 comes out in full force from tomorrow onwards. But as of now that is still on hold. $$$ is a big issue and the upgrade bug is ever so poisonous


that's the best thing you probably could do, by waiting for SR.

btw I now class you as sir ROG because two of those cards are gorgeous!

id always be interested in matrix







lol

you have done yourself proud with that rig, however a bigger case or different positioned fans would allow better cooling for xfire.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Pictures,as i promised:


----------



## nz3777

Not advizeable to run 2 lower end xards according to what alot of people on ocn say ( that dosent mean u cant) i hsd 7770 and overclocked cannot get padt 30 fps so if u were to add 2nd card u might be in the 60 fps range alot depends how well crossfire will scale in a certin game.u have other options i would pick up a used 6970 and crossfire those cards ( thsts what i did) used they cost same price as the 7770 but u cannot compare those 2 cards dont listen to what anyone tells u 2 6970s will get u 100 fps inmetro, 120 fps in battlefield 3,.& so fourth but if it makes u happy by all means go 4 it!


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Not advizeable to run 2 lower end xards according to what alot of people on ocn say ( that dosent mean u cant) i hsd 7770 and overclocked cannot get padt 30 fps so if u were to add 2nd card u might be in the 60 fps range alot depends how well crossfire will scale in a certin game.u have other options i would pick up a used 6970 and crossfire those cards ( thsts what i did) used they cost same price as the 7770 but u cannot compare those 2 cards dont listen to what anyone tells u 2 6970s will get u 100 fps inmetro, 120 fps in battlefield 3,.& so fourth but if it makes u happy by all means go 4 it!


will look into the 6970s just can't afford a higher end card than the 7770 right now I'm only playing on one monitor at 720p anyway haha I'm on a 600$ budget I could barely fit a good case and a amd 6350 in there

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nz3777

Oh u didn't mention a 720p monitor!-- well in that case u would probably be ok with just 1 radeon 7770 it should net u around 50 fps if iam not mistaken>? .......I use to game on crossfired radeon 6570s ( really weak card) but I had a 1366x768 monitor so they did quite well actually! ...............If u plan to step-up your resolution in the future to a 1920x1080 4 example I was barely cutting 8 fps with a single 6570 so think ahead what u plan to do so u don't blow your money for nothing then have to start over again like me lol


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Oh u didn't mention a 720p monitor!-- well in that case u would probably be ok with just 1 radeon 7770 it should net u around 50 fps if iam not mistaken>? .......I use to game on crossfired radeon 6570s ( really weak card) but I had a 1366x768 monitor so they did quite well actually! ...............If u plan to step-up your resolution in the future to a 1920x1080 4 example I was barely cutting 8 fps with a single 6570 so think ahead what u plan to do so u don't blow your money for nothing then have to start over again like me lol


yea that's why I was cross firing I got a 3d TV in the closet when I get some room and crossfire I'm putting it in full 1080p but for now one 7770.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> will look into the 6970s just can't afford a higher end card than the 7770 right now I'm only playing on one monitor at 720p anyway haha I'm on a 600$ budget I could barely fit a good case and a amd 6350 in there
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Go for a 8*** series of CPU, they cost what they are, you will like the 2 + cores and for the GPU, go for something bigger than that 7770, for a little bit more, you pc will last longer, that means is cheaper in the long run, for 600-700$ you can get something pretty awesome, are you going to buy in newegg?


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> will look into the 6970s just can't afford a higher end card than the 7770 right now I'm only playing on one monitor at 720p anyway haha I'm on a 600$ budget I could barely fit a good case and a amd 6350 in there
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Go for a 8*** series of CPU, they cost what they are, you will like the 2 + cores and for the GPU, go for something bigger than that 7770, for a little bit more, you pc will last longer, that means is cheaper in the long run, for 600-700$ you can get something pretty awesome, are you going to buy in newegg?
Click to expand...

always new egg







my budget is a strict 600$ 650$ if you find some amazing deal lol









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nz3777

Watch out I heard there have been some issues with buying motherboards from new-egg ! ..... Ive personally bought a couple video cards from them and never had any issues at all, but u do see some horror stories when it comes down to motherboards omg! The pins were beant when it arrived now they wont take it back! My motherboard wont fire up and new-egg is saying I broke it!.....It just keeps going and going! I would advise you get your motherbaod and cpu at a place like Micro center,tiger direct, U can actually go down there and examine your motherboard if u see something wrong u don't buy it or ask for another! .....Don't order a motherboard from new-egg if u listen to me

Iam just trying to look out for you and save u some headaches incase u happen to get a bad mobo- with places like micro center they usually will exchange the product right on the spot so u have no downtime whatsoever!


----------



## RatPatrol01

A red build for $600-$650? Easy. For a little bit more you could even get a 7870xt instead of a Ghz edition

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD FX-6300 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor ($128.59 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* ASRock 970 Extreme3 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($87.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Kingston Blu Red Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($48.96 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 500GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($49.00 @ Compuvest)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB Video Card ($194.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Cooler Master HAF 912 ATX Mid Tower Case ($49.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Rosewill Hive 550W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($56.00 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $615.52
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-22 16:32 EDT-0400)_


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Watch out I heard there have been some issues with buying motherboards from new-egg ! ..... Ive personally bought a couple video cards from them and never had any issues at all, but u do see some horror stories when it comes down to motherboards omg! The pins were beant when it arrived now they wont take it back! My motherboard wont fire up and new-egg is saying I broke it!.....It just keeps going and going! I would advise you get your motherbaod and cpu at a place like Micro center,tiger direct, U can actually go down there and examine your motherboard if u see something wrong u don't buy it or ask for another! .....Don't order a motherboard from new-egg if u listen to me


Iam just trying to look out for you and save u some headaches incase u happen to get a bad mobo- with places like micro center they usually will exchange the product right on the spot so u have no downtime whatsoever!

That is where I bought mine and I had no issues getting a new one from them, as it turns out it wasn't even the motherboard it was the CPU. It was the 1st RMA I have done with them because everything I have bought has worked perfectly. Maybe that's why they did not give me any hastle because I don't do it alot. I even feel bad about the one RMA I did do. It could be because I am an Eggexpert reviewer for them too.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Watch out I heard there have been some issues with buying motherboards from new-egg ! ..... Ive personally bought a couple video cards from them and never had any issues at all, but u do see some horror stories when it comes down to motherboards omg! The pins were beant when it arrived now they wont take it back! My motherboard wont fire up and new-egg is saying I broke it!.....It just keeps going and going! I would advise you get your motherbaod and cpu at a place like Micro center,tiger direct, U can actually go down there and examine your motherboard if u see something wrong u don't buy it or ask for another! .....Don't order a motherboard from new-egg if u listen to me


Iam just trying to look out for you and save u some headaches incase u happen to get a bad mobo- with places like micro center they usually will exchange the product right on the spot so u have no downtime whatsoever!

I've personnaly ordered 2 motherboards from them and they've been brand new like from the factory never any problems :beer: but thanks anyway

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nz3777

I never had issues with them either I was just saying some people on new-egg were complaining about there motherboards not working upon receving them- (ASUS ROG) to be specific was the main one! .............For someone like myself I live 2 blocks from Westmont Microcenter they match or beat new-eggs deals 0n cpus and mobos, I would much rather go through them incase something is wrong I can just walk over there and exchamge my item done deal!........... Theres nothing wrong with ordering from new-egg I was just stating some users feedback 4 u that's all.









Orderd 2 video cards from them and they were very professional and on time as promiced. Added bonus when u shop microcenter u get a cpu/mobo bundle deal the prices are ALOT better then new-egg,but microcenters gpu selection isn't that great lol


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> I never had issues with them either I was just saying some people on new-egg were complaining about there motherboards not working upon receving them- (ASUS ROG) to be specific was the main one! .............For someone like myself I live 2 blocks from Westmont Microcenter they match or beat new-eggs deals 0n cpus and mobos, I would much rather go through them incase something is wrong I can just walk over there and exchamge my item done deal!........... Theres nothing wrong with ordering from new-egg I was just stating some users feedback 4 u that's all.


Orderd 2 video cards from them and they were very professional and on time as promiced. Added bonus when u shop microcenter u get a cpu/mobo bundle deal the prices are ALOT better then new-egg,but microcenters gpu selection isn't that great lol

sadly where I live there's no micro center, Fry's, superbizz, ect.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> sadly where I live there's no micro center, Fry's, superbizz, ect.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Me either, I shop new egg a bunch. I have gone to pricewatch.com and it give you the best price that they know of with a link to the place. Amazon has good prices sometimes too.


----------



## nz3777

I think frys carrys some stuff just not sure what-Iam just not a big fan of ordering stuff online I like to go down and pick-up my products on the spot ( I hate waiting ) lol- Cool deal tommorw picking-up my 2nd monitor for my eyefininity set-up so iam kinda pumped about that! Gonna run 3 Asus VE247s possibly 4 down the line if things work out well? Iam just curious how far this little fx 6100 can go before I do a suicide run with it at 1.5 - 1.6 volts! If it powers the eyefinity setup decently ( iam hoping ) then ill have more time to save-up for a really nice mobo-cpu combo probably 8350 and crosshair-z! I will post some pics tomorrow when I hook-up the 2nd monitor. Do I just use the 2nd dvi port guys???


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> I think frys carrys some stuff just not sure what-Iam just not a big fan of ordering stuff online I like to go down and pick-up my products on the spot ( I hate waiting ) lol- Cool deal tommorw picking-up my 2nd monitor for my eyefininity set-up so iam kinda pumped about that! Gonna run 3 Asus VE247s possibly 4 down the line if things work out well? Iam just curious how far this little fx 6100 can go before I do a suicide run with it at 1.5 - 1.6 volts! If it powers the eyefinity setup decently ( iam hoping ) then ill have more time to save-up for a really nice mobo-cpu combo probably 8350 and crosshair-z! I will post some pics tomorrow when I hook-up the 2nd monitor. Do I just use the 2nd dvi port guys???


I would love to go to a store and just pick up what I need but there isn't much here - Best Buy and Office Depot and that's it. I Online is my only choice. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I would love to go to a store and just pick up what I need but there isn't much here - Best Buy and Office Depot and that's it. I Online is my only choice. Looking forward to the pics.


Yeah upstate NY isn't any better, the Micro Centers in-state are about as close to me as the ones in neighboring States, on the bright side though I do live down the street from frozencpu.com, just wish they sold more components.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> A red build for $600-$650? Easy. For a little bit more you could even get a 7870xt instead of a Ghz edition
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* AMD FX-6300 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor ($128.59 @ Amazon)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock 970 Extreme3 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($87.99 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* Kingston Blu Red Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($48.96 @ NCIX US)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 500GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($49.00 @ Compuvest)
> *Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB Video Card ($194.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Cooler Master HAF 912 ATX Mid Tower Case ($49.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Power Supply:* Rosewill Hive 550W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($56.00 @ Newegg)
> *Total:* $615.52
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-22 16:32 EDT-0400)_


You could consider if he already owns a case, a PSU or a HDD, so they don´t have to be bought obligatoriry


----------



## d1nky

just put my rig up for sale........... next project for summer time!


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> just put my rig up for sale........... next project for summer time!


What rig? xd


----------



## d1nky

the mod 8350 one.

I may even put it on ebay as well!


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> the mod 8350 one.
> 
> I may even put it on ebay as well!


OMG, it will cost a fortune as well, becouse it´s all red! wait... it hasn´t a bitten apple in the case... actually can´t be overpriced


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> the mod 8350 one.
> 
> I may even put it on ebay as well!


how much you want for it? I would die for it lol the fastest I ever had is a a4 liano and that's with using the built in graphics









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## d1nky

^^^ lol im based in the UK so shipping would cost more than the rig.

I put it up for 1k but open to offers.

im planning my next build and thinking red and gold. 7970s twin fozrs sprayed, corsair case with gold/black sleeving.

im planning on simplicity because looks so much sleeker.

and I ditched red riding hood, she was high maintenance lol


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^^ lol im based in the UK so shipping would cost more than the rig.
> 
> I put it up for 1k but open to offers.
> 
> im planning my next build and thinking red and gold. 7970s twin fozrs sprayed, corsair case with gold/black sleeving.
> 
> im planning on simplicity because looks so much sleeker.
> 
> and I ditched red riding hood, she was high maintenance lol


I'm putting a offer down for 1$







1.50$ if I can take out a loan









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog83

Danilon62,

Where in Spain are you from?
I was born on a US AirForce base in Madrid. I am an AirForce brat.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Danilon62,
> 
> Where in Spain are you from?
> I was born on a US AirForce base in Madrid. I am an AirForce brat.


In the south, were the sun lives 

You refer to cuatro vientos?


----------



## Bbrad

Thinking about selling my is vita to finish off my computer how much you think I could get for the PS vita special edition assassins creed with the game and original packaging? I've only used it once no stractches at all and has a screen protector.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danilon62

ABOUT 150-200 EUROS


----------



## Bbrad

Think I'm gonna sell it for 300$ with the memory card and 2 free games 2 movies (both hd resident evil retrubution and mib3) and a screen protector with a psn account that has over 200$ worth of dlc

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nz3777

Here u go guys! 

Still have some fine tuning to do but 2 screen so far is running great!


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Here u go guys!
> 
> Still have some fine tuning to do but 2 screen so far is running great!


AWEESSSOOOMMMEEEE I'm going to try to sell my little fireball computer in my SIG( just gotta buy a hard drive lol) for 600$ on craigslist then sell my limited edition PS vita for 300$ then I'll be going all out lol then I can finnaly be in this club instead of just posting









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RatPatrol01

Lol $900 really isn't gonna buy you that much, maybe something similar to my build


----------



## nz3777

Dude u just take your time and build yourself a hell of a rig! Don't forget to look at ocn matketplace that's were I bought both of my gpus lol- They saved my behind otherwise I wouldn't of been able to pull of the eyefinity- Next iam starting work on a custom computer desk my father in law is a builder said hell do it 4 me if I just buy the materials-Watch the kind of desk this guy makes I gurantte u your not gonna see something like that in stores!


----------



## RatPatrol01

Yeah, just priced it out, my build comes in at around $1100, though with displays, peripherals, and the OS it's more like $1700

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD FX-6300 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor ($119.99 @ Microcenter)
*Motherboard:* ASRock 970DE3/U3S3 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($75.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* PNY Optima 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1333 Memory ($60.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Crucial M4 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($119.99 @ Microcenter)
*Storage:* Hitachi Deskstar 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($74.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card ($303.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* NZXT Switch 810 (White) ATX Full Tower Case ($145.47 @ Amazon)
*Optical Drive:* Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer ($17.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Other:* XClio Stablepower 850w PSU ($150.00)
*Total:* $1069.37
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-23 16:00 EDT-0400)_

Basically, save up like $1500-2k if you really wanna make a badass build.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Lol $900 really isn't gonna buy you that much, maybe something similar to my build


my current build cost 300$ and I'm on one 720p monitor







It would be awesome for me lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> my current build cost 300$ and I'm on one 720p monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be awesome for me lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Fill your rig and put it in your sig


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> my current build cost 300$ and I'm on one 720p monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be awesome for me lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Fill your rig and put it in your sig
Click to expand...

I'm not near my computer right now its in my rig builder as little fireball it cost 300$ cash and 400$ trade in credit lol can ya give me a appraisal of how much its worth on craigslist? I use premium rose well cables ect.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nz3777

ill put some battlefield 3 pics up on eyefinity- anyone interested>? I think the going hunting mission looks amazing!


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> ill put some battlefield 3 pics up on eyefinity- anyone interested>? I think the going hunting mission looks amazing!


I want to do that, but don´t know what screen to get actually own a LG FLATRON L1718S, great quality, been working for 5 years, but want something bigger, and three screens are better than one!



What do you think of this one : http://www.pccomponentes.com/lg_23ea63v_23__ips_led.html

looks actually good, the picture is a lie, has about a cm of border, but looks good!

I want to Eyefinity / Sorround in the future, do you think this is a good option? Anything for about 200 euros that is better and has less border? tell me!!!

PD: Add me on origin so we can play btf3! -----> PRIDE-BrLt_Dan62


----------



## nz3777

Oh man iam still getting over it my eyes cannot adjust to all the dam eye candy holly cow! ................. Yeah ive seen those types of monitors the square ones ive seen people run 3 or 4 of them I would say go 4 it iam on my 2nd one and ill pick-up at least another 1 if not 2 even haha! I will add u my screename is....Kurac1977......... Please excuse the language I don't play that game very often I didn't think the name would stick but it did haha,lucky 4 most they have no idea what it means!


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Oh man iam still getting over it my eyes cannot adjust to all the dam eye candy holly cow! ................. Yeah ive seen those types of monitors the square ones ive seen people run 3 or 4 of them I would say go 4 it iam on my 2nd one and ill pick-up at least another 1 if not 2 even haha! I will add u my screename is....Kurac1977......... Please excuse the language I don't play that game very often I didn't think the name would stick but it did haha,lucky 4 most they have no idea what it means!


added, didn´t understood more than the half of what you said but added you LOL


----------



## Bbrad

I need a new rig instead of my laptop. I run out of graphics memory every time I start a game lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> I use premium rose well cables











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> but want something bigger, and three screens are better than one


Not always, might I suggest an Achieva Shimian or a Yamakasi Catleap


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> I need a new rig instead of my laptop. I run out of graphics memory every time I start a game lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


We are here to help you choosing, just say your budget and if we must include a screen and a keyboard/mouse


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> We are here to help you choosing, just say your budget and if we must include a screen and a keyboard/mouse


Agreed, I may be poking fun a bit in this thread but I and many others would be happy to get you the most bang for your buck.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not always, might I suggest an Achieva Shimian or a Yamakasi Catleap


I said for less than 200 euros and you came up with one of 700 OMG


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> I use premium rose well cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> but want something bigger, and three screens are better than one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not always, might I suggest an Achieva Shimian or a Yamakasi Catleap
Click to expand...

them cables were 5$ a pop lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nz3777

Wait what cables are we talking about exactly>?.............. Iam sorry if u didn't understand me chief I tried hinting to you my screenname on battlefield 3 was- Kurac1977- Its a bad word in a different language I didn't think they would actually give me the nickname but I guess it wasn't in the system database so I got away with it lol- ( don't want people to think iam a psyscho)


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> I said for less than 200 euros and you came up with one of 700 OMG


Oh I wasn't suggesting it for your use, just pointing out triple monitors isn't always better lol.


----------



## nz3777

I guess it depends on what your needs are and what you are trying to get out of it Example- Iam a flight sim fan ( huge fan ) My personal opinion you cant beat multi-monitor gaming for flight sims or games whatever you wanna call them techincly lol- I am however noticing things that are ANNOYING me to no end in 1st person shooters but we wont get into that now.Its great if u play flight sims,if not stick to 1 monitor and save yourself some money,headache and space lol! ................. Maybe a larger resolution monitor one of the newer ones 2560 was it? Not sure~









On a side note does anyone here know how to remove the bezels off the monitors>? Iam really considering doing that even tough they are brand new!


----------



## RatPatrol01

Yeah the monitor I was talking about is 2560x1440, they're great for stuff like FPS games


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Ah! I fit in!
AMD Athlon II x2 215
AMD Duron 800MhZ D800AUT1B (kickin' it old skool)
XFX Radeon HD4770


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Ah! I fit in!
> AMD Athlon II x2 215
> AMD Duron 800MhZ D800AUT1B (kickin' it old skool)
> XFX Radeon HD4770


For budget CPUs, you can clock the Athlon II's pretty damn hard if you do it right. I got an x4 640 up to a stable 3.6GHz using a Titan Fenrir air cooler


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> In the south, were the sun lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You refer to cuatro vientos?


I don't know how to spell it but I think it's Torjon.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> For budget CPUs, you can clock the Athlon II's pretty damn hard if you do it right. I got an x4 640 up to a stable 3.6GHz using a Titan Fenrir air cooler


I've gotten it on 3.2 GhZ before on stock cooling, but it froze up.
And, I have some more AMD Swag;
ATI RAGE 64MB
ATI Radeon x1200
ATI Radeon x600


----------



## nz3777

Cool a new member! Welcome bro the more the better I always say lol:thumb:


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> I guess it depends on what your needs are and what you are trying to get out of it Example- Iam a flight sim fan ( huge fan ) My personal opinion you cant beat multi-monitor gaming for flight sims or games whatever you wanna call them techincly lol- I am however noticing things that are ANNOYING me to no end in 1st person shooters but we wont get into that now.Its great if u play flight sims,if not stick to 1 monitor and save yourself some money,headache and space lol! ................. Maybe a larger resolution monitor one of the newer ones 2560 was it? Not sure~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note does anyone here know how to remove the bezels off the monitors>? Iam really considering doing that even tough they are brand new!


I play FSX!


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I don't know how to spell it but I think it's Torjon.


Torrejon*


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> ATI Radeon x600


I own a x550 and keeps rocking all the way! and passive cooling also! Those old days...


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I agree. I also play FSX. Sad they shut down the servers.


----------



## nz3777

Yeah it was through game-spy I use to play multiplayer all the time ( sad day indeed when they shut it down ) I almost cried haha.They do have some other servers people go on but I found it to be to restricting they make u follow a whole bunch of rules and I don't have a mic and headphones ( yet ) so I didn't wanna make myself out to be the bad guy! ...........Theres a bunch of fsx servers we can all fly together if u guys still play>? I invested ALOT of money in FSX I have about $300-$400 in downloads ( add on scenery,planes) still wanna get that rex-essintlas it looks stunning! Changes the way the whole game looks worth every penny if u ask me.

Off for some more eyefinity testing lol- My god I never relized I had so many games:doh:..............Anyone know if theres a fix how to change CRYSIS resolution? Iam stuck at 1600x900 max so I guess I can forget about playing on 2 monitors then>? Maybe ill pick-up part 2>?


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Yeah it was through game-spy I use to play multiplayer all the time ( sad day indeed when they shut it down ) I almost cried haha.They do have some other servers people go on but I found it to be to restricting they make u follow a whole bunch of rules and I don't have a mic and headphones ( yet ) so I didn't wanna make myself out to be the bad guy! ...........Theres a bunch of fsx servers we can all fly together if u guys still play>? I invested ALOT of money in FSX I have about $300-$400 in downloads ( add on scenery,planes) still wanna get that rex-essintlas it looks stunning! Changes the way the whole game looks worth every penny if u ask me.


Off for some more eyefinity testing lol- My god I never relized I had so many games:doh:..............Anyone know if theres a fix how to change CRYSIS resolution? Iam stuck at 1600x900 max so I guess I can forget about playing on 2 monitors then>? Maybe ill pick-up part 2>?

Are you really going to play an fps on two monitors? The weapon´s aim will be in the bezells and you won´t see anything, for fps you must have only 1 or 3 monitors


----------



## nz3777

Yeah aint that the truth brother! Couldn't of explained it any better then what you just said,it feels like iam just shooting blind in a way.Thats ok I will add 1 more monitor within a few weeks


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Torrejon*


There ya go, that's the place.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I think I may be able to host an OCN FSX server. I'll try later.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Yeah aint that the truth brother! Couldn't of explained it any better then what you just said,it feels like iam just shooting blind in a way.Thats ok I will add 1 more monitor within a few weeks


Is english your natal idium? xd


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> There ya go, that's the place.


 you don´t know were you were born? xd


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don´t know were you were born? xd










Just didn't remember how to spell it. I can remember Madrid easy.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just didn't remember how to spell it. I can remember Madrid easy.


so now you do! xd


----------



## Bbrad

Hey guys think this would cause any problems my mom said her computer smelt like burning wire earlier today looked inside and there was dust everywhere and smelt like it caught on fire lol anyway the bug ASs CPU heatsink ( old old old computer) was filled with dust could hardly see the fan anyway cleaned it all out I said hell she needs a filter didn't have one so I took some 1 ply tissue paper and cut it and tapped it on think this would cause any problems?









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RatPatrol01

That's an enormous fire hazard, get that off of there ASAP!!!

You wanna put filters in front of the case's intake fans, not on anything that heats up. and even then DO NOT use tissue paper, you are just asking for a fire inside your case. You want a mesh screen made of metal or heat resistant plastic.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I'm fully sunburnt. Its not bad, but enough to hurt. Really supporting the Red club now! LOL!


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an enormous fire hazard, get that off of there ASAP!!!
> 
> You wanna put filters in front of the case's intake fans, not on anything that heats up. and even then DO NOT use tissue paper, you are just asking for a fire inside your case. You want a mesh screen made of metal or heat resistant plastic.


I know I know I had a Hyde dumbass moment for some reason I was thinking a flammable object being heated up all the time wouldn't have any problems









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nz3777

I agree with ratpatrol!...........Get that thing outta there right away! Maybe u can use that mesh he was talking about? If u don't have any id be happy to send u some I have tons of the stuff! Im me if u need it ok>? Get that crap off please before u god forbid cause a fire in your home. Iam not gonna be able to sleep now iam seriously worried about this!

Let me give u a case scenario last week ok 1 of my 6970s heated up so dam much u couldn't touch it I would say easy 100c! If there was any paper in there at the time u can imagine it wouldn't end up good! U know what I would use? This may sound stupid to some of you-Id use a k&n air filter cut a little piece off theres no way that thing would catch on fire! It has metal in it very sturdy stuff!


----------



## danilon62

As you said, It´s VERY VERY VERY old computer, so that dust must have been there for years (maybe milleniums), just clean it and should be good for a lot of years


----------



## Bbrad

I got rid of the tissue paper don't know what I was thinking anyway I have a goal for y'all 550 just hardware already have os and it must play any game on medium or higher at 1080p

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bbrad

Also want it to be sli/crossfire capable so I can upgrade in the future

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danilon62

AMD A10 5800K APU+ HD 7770 + EXTREME MOBO + EXTREME OC (THATS WHY WE ARE ON OCN) = 400$ = EPIC WIN


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> Also want it to be sli/crossfire capable so I can upgrade in the future
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


A little outside your budget but this is a great starting setup that can easily take a second GPU and will take an upgraded CPU as well when the time comes. This will also overclock like a champ.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* ASRock 990FX Extreme3 ATX AM3+/AM3 Motherboard ($119.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Patriot Signature 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($49.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($59.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 650 Ti 1GB Video Card ($129.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* NZXT Source 210 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($34.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Rosewill Hive 650W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($59.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $564.92
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-05-28 15:20 EDT-0400)_


----------



## PR-Imagery

What's the fastest gpu you can cfx with a 5800k?
And when do the upgraded ones come out (6800k or whatever it is)?


----------



## Devildog83

Finaly got the FX 8350 on it's way. I only have 1 piece to upgrade now, the GPU and I a finished with my first build.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Finaly got the FX 8350 on it's way. I only have 1 piece to upgrade now, the GPU and I a finished with my first build.


WE WANT PHOTOS!

PD: tomorrow I´ll probably do a review of 3 new pieces of stuff for my rig! 

Post Post Post Post Data: Updated photos of my rig, now you can see them


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Finaly got the FX 8350 on it's way. I only have 1 piece to upgrade now, the GPU and I a finished with my first build.










Awesome stuff! I'm actually getting my FX8350 next week! Sad to say, i have to let go of my phenom II x6 1090t, which has lasted me these past 2.5 to 3 years.


----------



## Devildog83

I can't wait, the FX 4100 has been good but the FX 8350 will be a monster compared to it.


----------



## Devildog83

I have lot's of photos but If you want more I can take some. I am getting some that show specs with the 4100 to compare with the 8350. A side by side with the smae rig will be interesting.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

What are you guys going to do with your old processors? I'm looking for a new processor. And GPU, considering I sold my XFX 4770 to a family member for 30 bucks.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> What are you guys going to do with your old processors? I'm looking for a new processor. And GPU, considering I sold my XFX 4770 to a family member for 30 bucks.


what's your current proccesor? You can buy his proccesor and I can buy yours lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> What are you guys going to do with your old processors? I'm looking for a new processor. And GPU, considering I sold my XFX 4770 to a family member for 30 bucks.


My Phenom II X6 1090T is going to my friend when he buys it from me next week haha


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> What are you guys going to do with your old processors? I'm looking for a new processor. And GPU, considering I sold my XFX 4770 to a family member for 30 bucks.


My 4100 is not working right. I had to straighten a pin and the 1 and 2 mem. slots don't work. I know it's the CPU because I tested my wifes Phenom quad core in the system and it worked perfectly. I don't know what to do with the old one unless someone knows how to fix them.


----------



## masmotors

fx 8320 with a hd 780 and fx 6100 with a hd 6850 also got a athlon x3 rana 450 witha hd 4870


----------



## masmotors

7850


----------



## nz3777

Devildog/..... Theres guys here that can fix that no problem, be careful making offers to buy stuff these guys will write you up faster then u can say ocn lol! (the admins) lol.id hate to see u guys get written up like i did!...nice stuff btw congrats on the new equipment.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> what's your current proccesor? You can buy his proccesor and I can buy yours lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Its an Athlon II X2 that can be OC'ed to 3 GhZ.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> what's your current proccesor? You can buy his proccesor and I can buy yours lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Its an Athlon II X2 that can be OC'ed to 3 GhZ.
Click to expand...

no deal lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CSCoder4ever

wow can't believe I haven't found this yet.

My first system was an AMD. Even now I prefer an AMD card over an Nvidia... but that's just me. lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Devildog/..... Theres guys here that can fix that no problem, be careful making offers to buy stuff these guys will write you up faster then u can say ocn lol! (the admins) lol.id hate to see u guys get written up like i did!...nice stuff btw congrats on the new equipment.


Thanks.

I hear ya. I was just wondering in it would be worth anything. I wasn't trying to sell it here but thanks for having my back. will most likely post it on E-Bay and see if there is any interest in it.


----------



## Bbrad

I put my old rig on craigslist to buy a new one somebody offered me a authentic bullet proof vest LOL anybody know much those thing are worth?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PR-Imagery

Depending on the type, a lot, or A LOT, or maybe even nothing. Our vests (military) are $800 a pop without plates.


----------



## nz3777

Yeah theres different levels of bullet proof vests but this guy seems to know a lot more then me lol so I would listen to him!.....Ive made a couple deals on craigslist I sold a few gpus but ill tell u this right now if u are buying something Make sure you check the equipmernt before you just hand over your hard earned money ( theres some shady people on craigslist ) sell-yes,buy-NO! lol. Yeah devil dog you can try putting an add on cl see what that does, you have e-bay as well.I didn't want you to get written up, they wrote me up just for asking how much I should ask for my old Radeon 6570s! As a matter of fact I got written-up by the same person on OCN a certin admin ( we wont mention any names ) so if iam gone and u guys don't see me anymore ull know why lol.Seems like they really have it out for me!







.......................Heres a little dark humor for you if the guy offerd you a bullet proof vest I would say something like this- Well only 1 way to find out if it really works would you mind putiing it on for me? At that point ull know if hes bluffing or not! Lets see how sure he is in his product huh? Joke


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Yeah theres different levels of bullet proof vests but this guy seems to know a lot more then me lol so I would listen to him!.....Ive made a couple deals on craigslist I sold a few gpus but ill tell u this right now if u are buying something Make sure you check the equipmernt before you just hand over your hard earned money ( theres some shady people on craigslist ) sell-yes,buy-NO! lol. Yeah devil dog you can try putting an add on cl see what that does, you have e-bay as well.I didn't want you to get written up, they wrote me up just for asking how much I should ask for my old Radeon 6570s! As a matter of fact I got written-up by the same person on OCN a certin admin ( we wont mention any names ) so if iam gone and u guys don't see me anymore ull know why lol.Seems like they really have it out for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......................Heres a little dark humor for you if the guy offerd you a bullet proof vest I would say something like this- Well only 1 way to find out if it really works would you mind putiing it on for me? At that point ull know if hes bluffing or not! Lets see how sure he is in his product huh? Joke


if anything thing hell get shot and I'll get his wallet







 jk

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> I put my old rig on craigslist to buy a new one somebody offered me a authentic bullet proof vest LOL anybody know much those thing are worth?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Nothing better than the Crysis 3 Nanosuit


----------



## nz3777

YEAH! Just get the Nanosuit out and were in buissness lol!.... Call me crazy but the way technology is moving at a fast rate some of us might actually get to see a real Nanosuit! Id hate to be the guy on the other end of the fight haha


----------



## danilon62

New stuff! 

Amazon huge box 



Let´s unbox! 



Taking a look inside the case 



LG 23EA63 (Currently writting from it) Great quality for a little price, will be doing a review soon 



Tritton AX720 Plus, they are just AMAZING! 



Cosair MM200 Mouse Pad, It´s 43x28 cm, actually huge! 



Thats all 

How many  can you count? 

PD:


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> YEAH! Just get the Nanosuit out and were in buissness lol!.... Call me crazy but the way technology is moving at a fast rate some of us might actually get to see a real Nanosuit! Id hate to be the guy on the other end of the fight haha


They are considering now Cyborg Warriers seriously. Don't need bullet proof vests then. I think we will see robot platoons before nano suits.


----------



## nz3777

Ok someone please explain to me how a theres a 7.1 surround sound headset!.....Were the hell have I been that I haven't heard of something like this?! How much do those cost ( if you don't mind me asking ?)


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Ok someone please explain to me how a theres a 7.1 surround sound headset!.....Were the hell have I been that I haven't heard of something like this?! How much do those cost ( if you don't mind me asking ?)


its virtual surround







but they do a fine job of it you can find them all over GameStop.com don't get turtle beaches there over hyped.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nz3777

That's funny u mentioned turtle beach I was just looking at a pair the other day I had to choose between them and last-light I took the game lol,I never relized headphones could cost so much my god!


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> That's funny u mentioned turtle beach I was just looking at a pair the other day I had to choose between them and last-light I took the game lol,I never relized headphones could cost so much my god!


ikr I have a 5$ pair that I've been using since the ps2 days lol still work like new

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nz3777

Somhow my pride is preventing me from dropping a few hundred just on headphones lol-Hell I can use that money towards cpu or gpu power know what I mean ?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Ok someone please explain to me how a theres a 7.1 surround sound headset!.....Were the hell have I been that I haven't heard of something like this?! How much do those cost ( if you don't mind me asking ?)


7.1 surround sound headsets are overrated imo.

get a 5.1 surround sound system, those sound even better.


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Ok someone please explain to me how a theres a 7.1 surround sound headset!.....Were the hell have I been that I haven't heard of something like this?! How much do those cost ( if you don't mind me asking ?)
> 
> 
> 
> 7.1 surround sound headsets are overrated imo.
> 
> get a 5.1 surround sound system, those sound even better.
Click to expand...

doesn't matter there both virtual lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Somhow my pride is preventing me from dropping a few hundred just on headphones lol-Hell I can use that money towards cpu or gpu power know what I mean ?


1+ that's why I prefer 5$ Bluetooth ones lol they sound all the same to me

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nz3777

Yeah i was wondering what benafit these guys get when dropping so much on headphones, to me they would need to be loud and have good bass!....i think my family is already plotting to have me killed on account of gaming loud! Lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Yeah i was wondering what benafit these guys get when dropping so much on headphones, to me they would need to be loud and have good bass!....i think my family is already plotting to have me killed on account of gaming loud! Lol


I built a ManCave seperate from the house so I don't bug nobody.

It's like heaven for a Married guy. I have Dishnetwork, a 47in. 3D TV, my PC my own loungerall my sports stuff and if my wife get's nasty I have a place to sleep.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Ok someone please explain to me how a theres a 7.1 surround sound headset!.....Were the hell have I been that I haven't heard of something like this?! How much do those cost ( if you don't mind me asking ?)


I bought my tritton AX 720 Plus 7.1 for 115 euros in amazon they are virtual 7.1 but you can configure them as true 5.1, but I preffer the 7.1, I kill enemies in btf3 becouse I hear their steps and with the 7.1 I can localize them


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> I bought my tritton AX 720 Plus 7.1 for 115 euros in amazon they are virtual 7.1 but you can configure them as true 5.1, but I preffer the 7.1, I kill enemies in btf3 becouse I hear their steps and with the 7.1 I can localize them


sounds like your camping too much lol

when running around and spawn raping ya dont need sound


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> sounds like your camping too much lol
> 
> when running around and spawn raping ya dont need sound


No, running like a bastard in Noshar Canals 64 players, and yes, I hear them


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> sounds like your camping too much lol
> 
> when running around and spawn raping ya dont need sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, running like a bastard in Noshar Canals 64 players, and yes, I hear them
Click to expand...

I'm always heli when I play I can destroy everyone with that scout helicopter with the mini gun

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## d1nky

^^^ lol you guys!

i havent gamed for a couple weeks. been months since bf3!

i now like black ops2, quick and fast! sound is irrelavant tbh.

however i still like medal of honour multiplayer, 5.1 is essential then.


----------



## nz3777

Iam like half deaf anyway I still wouldn't be able to hear anyone in a game I have no idea how you guys do it ( you guys are probably young) Iam 34 so my hearing is not what it use to be lol-Thats a nice man-cave btw I wish I had something like that-This is the closest ill get to a man-cave haha


----------



## d1nky

^^^^ no lights = cave


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> I'm always heli when I play I can destroy everyone with that scout helicopter with the mini gun
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


I prefer the tank, to roll over things! EPIC WIN!


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> I'm always heli when I play I can destroy everyone with that scout helicopter with the mini gun
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the tank, to roll over things! EPIC WIN!
Click to expand...

unless I blow you up with my missiles









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nz3777

Yeah I even have the windows darked out so no sun-glare gets in that room, my family thinks iam a vampire but I take my gaming seriously as you can see haha-It would be cool to have some kind of Amd neon sign or Radeon graphics somewere in the backround! Know were I can find one?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

welp, I still have this 6850 and I'm not too sure what to do with it.

any ideas?


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> unless I blow you up with my missiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


A TANK CAN ROLL OVER ANYTHING, ANYONE OR ANYWHERE!


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> welp, I still have this 6850 and I'm not too sure what to do with it.
> 
> any ideas?


If you don´t have a place for it, sell it throught here or ebay, Im sure someone will give it a home 

PD: Post some photos of your Prodigy build, seems awesome!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> welp, I still have this 6850 and I'm not too sure what to do with it.
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> If you don´t have a place for it, sell it throught here or ebay, Im sure someone will give it a home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Post some photos of your Prodigy build, seems awesome!
Click to expand...

exactly what I was thinking, just wanted to make sure.

and are you sure you want to see the Linux machine and all of its 7950 glory? as well as the blue [email protected]? lol


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> unless I blow you up with my missiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> A TANK CAN ROLL OVER ANYTHING, ANYONE OR ANYWHERE!
Click to expand...

it can fly? Sounds like a GTA mod

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> exactly what I was thinking, just wanted to make sure.
> 
> and are you sure you want to see the Linux machine and all of its 7950 glory? as well as the blue [email protected]? lol


You can keep the blue for you... xDDD


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> it can fly? Sounds like a GTA mod
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Now those good old days are gone...

PD : nowdays, I remember the SA code : *ripazha*

And the Vice City code too : *COMEFLYWITHME*


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> exactly what I was thinking, just wanted to make sure.
> 
> and are you sure you want to see the Linux machine and all of its 7950 glory? as well as the blue [email protected]? lol


io got a broken 6850.... if youre UK based i may be interested?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> exactly what I was thinking, just wanted to make sure.
> 
> and are you sure you want to see the Linux machine and all of its 7950 glory? as well as the blue [email protected]? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> io got a broken 6850.... if youre UK based i may be interested?
Click to expand...

I'm unfortunately not in the UK, and I bet shipping it there would be a nightmare...


----------



## nz3777

6850 s are good cards,I remember my crossfired 6870s were in some games even faster then the 7970! That's a good back-up card to have for someone like myself.Is there a huge difference between 6850 and 6870? I know theres a few less stream prossesors but is there anything else? I love Radeon 6000 series so far ive had 6570 crossfire,6870 crossfire,6970 crossfire ( currently ) I got 1 more card to go which is you guessed it 6990 baby!


----------



## Bbrad

My moms motherboard went out she payed me to buy another one and replace it and I had some money left over ( got the motherboard on sell) she really like then big light up cases does anybody know of any just plain awesome light up case and also cheap?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nz3777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> My moms motherboard went out she played me to buy another one and replace it and I had some money left over ( got the motherboard on sell) she really like then big light up cases does anybody know of any just plain awesome light up case and also cheap?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Brad having a hard time undersdtanding what you are looking for? Case or a motherboard? Or just lights???


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Brad having a hard time undersdtanding what you are looking for? Case or a motherboard? Or just lights???


a good cheap case for my mom hers is bent up and she payed me to buy her a new one I was wondering if you knew any cheap but awesome looking ones?


----------



## danilon62

What board size, any expansions? please fill details


----------



## nz3777

Whats the closest store near you brad? Do you have a Micro-center near you? Tiger direct? If not do you mind ordering online or do you wanna pick it up today? Also what form factor are u looking for? Cooler Master has tons of options if u wanted a mid-tower or sff small form factor case ill enclose a photo of a build I did for my kid and wife- Btw I will ship your hdd tomorrow ok? Sunday todays everythings closed! ( lucky punk) joke









I paid $less then $40 bucks for this case and I love it to death!


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Whats the closest store near you brad? Do you have a Micro-center near you? Tiger direct? If not do you mind ordering online or do you wanna pick it up today? Also what form factor are u looking for? Cooler Master has tons of options if u wanted a mid-tower or sff small form factor case ill enclose a photo of a build I did for my kid and wife- Btw I will ship your hdd tomorrow ok? Sunday todays everythings closed! ( lucky punk) joke


I paid $less then $40 bucks for this case and I love it to death!

don't have any stores near me gotta order everything online







I'm looking for a mid tower.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RatPatrol01

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146025

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144197

Both Apevia and NZXT make good cases so either of these would probably do it


----------



## nz3777

New egg I would order from those guys!.......... Go on there web-site and check out what they have to offer.Like I said Cooler Master has tons of cases, you have the more popular and expensive Fractal design which look great in my opinion,Corsair,Bit Phenix or whatever its called lol,Msi also makes a few cases,Azza but those are a little to flashy for my taste,Lian-Li very expensive you didn't mention how much you wanna spend.I don't like huge towers so I tend to stick to either sff or mid-tower max


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> New egg I would order from those guys!.......... Go on there web-site and check out what they have to offer.Like I said Cooler Master has tons of cases, you have the more popular and expensive Fractal design which look great in my opinion,Corsair,Bit Phenix or whatever its called lol,Msi also makes a few cases,Azza but those are a little to flashy for my taste,Lian-Li very expensive you didn't mention how much you wanna spend.I don't like huge towers so I tend to stick to either sff or mid-tower max


thanks for the suggestions guys and to answer your HDD question I don't mind at all I'm just happy to get my PC built







do you have a steam id? I can use my moms old computer for now to game own super low settings with 10fps or below lol









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nz3777

My steam id is- gt40rturbo


----------



## danilon62

By the way, what games do you play guys? I play Btf3 and Dead Island Riptide

Maybe create a steam group called the red club?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> By the way, what games do you play guys? I play Btf3 and Dead Island Riptide
> 
> Maybe create a steam group called the red club?


there is a club called the red club already, maybe we can call it the AMD club? I can make it right now if you want









EDIT:

here it is!

OP if you could maybe add this to the OP?


----------



## RatPatrol01

I'd be down

for anyone who wants to friend me http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198051136989


----------



## nz3777

I play mostly flight sims but iam cool with that to make a group on steam! Lets do it anyone play Dcs warthog???


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> there is a club called the red club already, maybe we can call it the AMD club? I can make it right now if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> here it is!
> 
> OP if you could maybe add this to the OP?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> there is a club called the red club already, maybe we can call it the AMD club? I can make it right now if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> here it is!
> 
> OP if you could maybe add this to the OP?


Ok, I will, just add me as OP in the Steam Grouo or founder, or whatever it´s called


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> I play mostly flight sims but iam cool with that to make a group on steam! Lets do it anyone play Dcs warthog???


Used to play FSX, but yesterday, wanting to reinstall it, found only one disk (of two) inside the case, so ****


----------



## nz3777

Why don't you download-Dcs world its FREE!?.............You get 1 plane free which is SU-25 frogfoot then if u decide you like it u can purchase different planes,try it out its made by Eagle Dynamics its 1 of the best flight sims in my opinion!~


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Why don't you download-Dcs world its FREE!?.............You get 1 plane free which is SU-25 frogfoot then if u decide you like it u can purchase different planes,try it out its made by Eagle Dynamics its 1 of the best flight sims in my opinion!~


"Danilon62 opens the DCS webpage"

"See the the game itself weight more than five Gb"

"Remember that his download speed is about 250Kbps"

"Turns of the computer"

"Calls the ISP and tell them that wants to poo over their mothers"


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> "Danilon62 opens the DCS webpage"
> 
> "See the the game itself weight more than five Gb"
> 
> "Remember that his download speed is about 250Kbps"
> 
> "Turns of the computer"
> 
> "Calls the ISP and tell them that wants to poo over their mothers"


thats why i love the UK, internet speeds are brilliant and reasonably cheap.

when i lived in spain the net was always cutting off, apparently they fix and make new lines everyday lol


----------



## Devildog83

Well I received and installed my 8350. Just 1 problem. Even on auto at 4.0 and the memory set @ 1866 10,11,12,30 windows freezs when I try to run prime 95. That should not happen right?


----------



## d1nky

when i went from 4core to 8350 it didnt recognise the new cpu.

i would try everything possible, make sure all bios is correct. start a fresh!

and not at stock your pc should not freeze up, that means instability. or possibly incorrect heatsink mounting


----------



## nz3777

don't some motherboards need a update on the bios for the Vishera to run properly>? I didn't do an update on mine but I could of sworn that's what u need to do not sure....What kind of motherboard are you using>?


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Well I received and installed my 8350. Just 1 problem. Even on auto at 4.0 and the memory set @ 1866 10,11,12,30 windows freezs when I try to run prime 95. That should not happen right?


Is BIOS up to date? Just some Mobos don´t recognise Vishera CPUs without the latest BIOS

Try to get up the latency a bit


----------



## Devildog83

I have the latest bios but the CHFVZ should run it native shouldn't it. Maybe I will try it at 33 2T.


----------



## Devildog83

OK I didn't have the latest bios. I have it stable at 4.4 and the RAM at 1866 10-10-10-30-2t. I will go for 4.6 and 2133 later. I can't beleive me 3DMark 11 score went up 1000 points just upgrading the CPU. Can't wait to get a better GPU.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> OK I didn't have the latest bios. I have it stable at 4.4 and the RAM at 1866 10-10-10-30-2t. I will go for 4.6 and 2133 later. I can't beleive me 3DMark 11 score went up 1000 points just upgrading the CPU. Can't wait to get a better GPU.


huh? only 1k moar?

my physics doubled.

on this comparison the 8350 set up isnt as highly clocked or scoring well, but still shows a huge cpu gain

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6373074/3dm11/6672417


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> OK I didn't have the latest bios. I have it stable at 4.4 and the RAM at 1866 10-10-10-30-2t. I will go for 4.6 and 2133 later. I can't beleive me 3DMark 11 score went up 1000 points just upgrading the CPU. Can't wait to get a better GPU.


Nice LOL


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Nice LOL


Actually my 3Dmark 11 went up only 400 but the physics went from just under 4000 to over 7100. M 1st post was incorrect. A 7950 would be nice. The GPU is the last upgrade and I will be going for a 7970 if I can find a wa to fit it in the budget.

.


----------



## nz3777

So I see you went from a 4100 to a 8350 do you recommend it for games or what>? I might be upgrading my cpu and mobo soon that's why iam asking.Either 6300 or 8320 or 50


----------



## Ghost12

I should be joining this club really, only just seen it

[email protected], asus sabertooth 990fx - gigabyte hd 7870 crossfire
[email protected] asrock extreme 3 990fx
8120 capable of [email protected] but only 4.7 stable within thermal limit just sitting in the tin no longer required for now.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> So I see you went from a 4100 to a 8350 do you recommend it for games or what>? I might be upgrading my cpu and mobo soon that's why iam asking.Either 6300 or 8320 or 50


Go for a 8350


----------



## nz3777

Maybe that's what ill do, ill give this mobo and cpu to the wife and kid and use it as an excuse to upgrade lol- I have to say for a budget cpu my fx 6100 still hasn't let me down till this very day! I mean any and every game you can think of its rewarded me with at least 60 fps max eye candy so will I buy Amd again? You bet I will! My kid and wife don't play demanding games like we do so this set-up should be more then enough for them I think,why some people call this cpu a fail is beyond me ( I don't care ) what they say its still running 2 radeon 6970s Amd all the way~!


----------



## Devildog83

Do it, get the 8350. Check out the Physics score here. The overall score is not that much better because the GPU s only a 7770 but the CPU is almost twice as good.

[http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1494470/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]]


----------



## nz3777

Yeah that's great and all to bad we cant check your cpu with my 6970s lol ( wanna borrow them ) run some tests then mail em back? ( joke) iam mainly interested in how your gaming has improved I don't do benchmarking a lot but if I pick-up say 10-20 fps I just might have to do this then lol, iam gonna need a good 990 fx board as well so either gigabyte 990fx ud3 or Asus crosshair formula-z!


----------



## Devildog83

I don't know about FPS, you will pick up some, the increased physics should make for better/smoother movement of your character. It is a bit too involved for my knowlege yet but it will improve game play because Physics controls how the laws of nature are obeyed, like grivity, that are built into the game. Things like running, jumping, walking, crouching are Phsyics based. Depnding on the game and the server you might be able to jump higher or run faster than before with a big increase in Phsyics.

It is worth the few extra bucks IMO, GO for it. It's too freakin' complicated to get into here.

Get the CHVFZ if you can afford it, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Bbrad

Does anybody know the max safe voltage for a 5800k? I won't be able to upgrade for a couple of years so I was t it to last about 1.5 years at least but I also want to over clock it anybody k ow what the max safe voltage is for nb to?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## d1nky

im trying to get stable enough to hit 10k on physics.... that would be nice haha


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Yeah that's great and all to bad we cant check your cpu with my 6970s lol ( wanna borrow them ) run some tests then mail em back? ( joke) iam mainly interested in how your gaming has improved I don't do benchmarking a lot but if I pick-up say 10-20 fps I just might have to do this then lol, iam gonna need a good 990 fx board as well so either gigabyte 990fx ud3 or Asus crosshair formula-z!


Go for a Asus Saberthooth Gen 3, It has Native PCI-Express 3.0 support (only AMD board with it) and nice OC capacities


----------



## nz3777

I would only 1 problem- Color pattern is just HORRIBLE! I don't know what they were thinking ( desert strom )


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Go for a Asus Saberthooth Gen 3, It has Native PCI-Express 3.0 support (only AMD board with it) and nice OC capacities


PCI - 3.0 is more or less a gimmick from what I hear. Just what I heard though.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> PCI - 3.0 is more or less a gimmick from what I hear. Just what I heard though.


Current GPU aren´t bottlenecked by PCI-Express x16 2.0 but soon they will, I you plan to have the board for just a short time (1-2 years) Then would pick the CHVF but thining whats next, would go for saberthooth


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> I would only 1 problem- Color pattern is just HORRIBLE! I don't know what they were thinking ( desert strom )


Actually the Sabertooth goes very well with the Corsair C70 Military Green Case. I have seen a few very nice Military themed builds with that combo. It's a matter of personal taste I guess.


----------



## nz3777

Yeah I wasn't planning on building anything Milatery themed so that might be a problem for me- Theres other good boards out there I can pick between the Gigabyte 990 fx ud3, Asus M5A99X pro, Asus crosshair formula-z,thats the 3 boards iam interested in mainly I like the Gigabytes all black theme the most!


----------



## RatPatrol01

Just so you guys know, if you haven't seen it in person before, the C70 is really really small, even for a mid tower, and as nice as some of the features are, I think it's overpriced like crazy!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Just so you guys know, if you haven't seen it in person before, the C70 is really really small, even for a mid tower, and as nice as some of the features are, I think it's overpriced like crazy!


Really,
I have one and it is not small for a mid tower. It's way bigger then the Rosewill mid tower I started with. I have all kinds of room and the cable management options make it even more roomy. The 2 HDD cages are removeable. There are guys in the C70 club who have a 360 and a 240 radiator in it without any big issues. How many Mid Towers can do that. Just check out the C70 vengeance thread and you will see. I got my Gunmetal black for $90 and it's worth every penny.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> PCI - 3.0 is more or less a gimmick from what I hear. Just what I heard though.
> 
> 
> 
> Current GPU aren´t bottlenecked by PCI-Express x16 2.0 but soon they will, I you plan to have the board for just a short time (1-2 years) Then would pick the CHVF but thining whats next, would go for saberthooth
Click to expand...

Oh idk about that, 3.0 comes in handy for multi-gpu or add-in card (think 4k capture cards) setups. X8 at 2.0 can be quite limiting especially for gpu compute


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Really,
> I have one and it is not small for a mid tower. It's way bigger then the Rosewill mid tower I started with. I have all kinds of room and the cable management options make it even more roomy. The 2 HDD cages are removeable. There are guys in the C70 club who have a 360 and a 240 radiator in it without any big issues. How many Mid Towers can do that. Just check out the C70 vengeance thread and you will see. I got my Gunmetal black for $90 and it's worth every penny.


Idk, maybe i'm just used to big cases, also that is a great price, they are typically at least $30 more than that from my experience. Just when I saw one in person I couldn't believe how much smaller it was than my old CM 690 II Adv, I had imagined it to be almost full tower sizing for how big the price typically is. I do like the military styling on it though.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Idk, maybe i'm just used to big cases, also that is a great price, they are typically at least $30 more than that from my experience. Just when I saw one in person I couldn't believe how much smaller it was than my old CM 690 II Adv, I had imagined it to be almost full tower sizing for how big the price typically is. I do like the military styling on it though.


I am bias too, I love it. Is quite roomy. And the ammo can style is cool. But everyone has there own taste. I know some guys like my stepson who wants his case to look like a black box with nothing showing, perfectly smooth and everything hidden. some like it that way on the inside too, I like to dress it up a bit and to have components showing. Not cluttery mind you but so you can see what's going on. Neither is wrong, It's just what you like. If everyone liked the same stuff it would be boring around here.


----------



## Bbrad

Just sold a home theater system and a old computer for 740$ there's my budget guys make it happen haha. I have no requirements I prefer nvidia but what eves I want the case to have a side windows I'm not counting mail in rebates but I will promo codes.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## d1nky

nearly finished...... and ya mean bright and showing off like that ^^^ lol


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> Just sold a home theater system and a old computer for 740$ there's my budget guys make it happen haha. I have no requirements I prefer nvidia but what eves I want the case to have a side windows I'm not counting mail in rebates but I will promo codes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


*MUST INCKUDE OS

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog83

Sweetness D1nky,

Mine ir not as RED but it does have some.


----------



## Devildog83

Bbrad this is the RED CLUB, isn't Nvidia a 4 letter word. LOL


----------



## d1nky

@ devildog your rig is like is like the opposite colour scheme to mine!

who is good at photoshop? maybe someone can photoshop a pic of them together, face to face and it could be the front page pic









and you really got to sleeve them fan cables or have them routed behind the board


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bbrad*
> 
> 740$ there's my budget guys make it happen haha.


PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD FX-6300 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor ($119.99 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($33.24 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* ASRock 970 Extreme3 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($84.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Patriot Signature 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($49.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($59.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 660 2GB Video Card ($197.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* NZXT Source 210 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($39.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* XFX 550W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($61.24 @ Amazon)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.94 @ Outlet PC)
*Total:* $737.36
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-05 14:45 EDT-0400)_


----------



## Matt-Matt

HAF 932, pretty much stock. I endorse AMD graphics cards though!









Random various photos, showing my endorsal for AMD graphics cards. (AMD CPU's suck







) - I used to always endorse Phenoms though back in 2011 and before.


Red Tubing to go with the AMD boys!










Water loop testing with da red toobes.


The kind of most current, just a photo without the water-loop in but the graphics are the same.


Nice Red inside of the computer!







- Showing off my affection for red!


The cathodes on, unfortunately they're not still connected










The tower of powah!


An old photo with the 6850's I once had, shame I had to let them go. Such nice quality compared to the newer cards I have. Once I get the acceleros they'll be better though


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* AMD FX-6300 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor ($119.99 @ Amazon)
> *CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($33.24 @ Amazon)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock 970 Extreme3 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($84.99 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* Patriot Signature 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($49.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($59.99 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 660 2GB Video Card ($197.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case:* NZXT Source 210 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($39.99 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* XFX 550W 80 PLUS Bronze Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($61.24 @ Amazon)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.94 @ Outlet PC)
> *Total:* $737.36
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-06-05 14:45 EDT-0400)_


whats the price difference between a 6300 and 8320?

surely theres some other ram thats cheaper or faster?

660 for $200? isnt there any deals on as the 7 series is out....


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> whats the price difference between a 6300 and 8320?
> 
> surely theres some other ram thats cheaper or faster?
> 
> 660 for $200? isnt there any deals on as the 7 series is out....


~$70

Nope, 8GB DDR3 on sale pretty much runs flat around $50

Thats actually down from old pricing, and in general the gtx 7XXs aren't having too much effect on the prices of gtx 6XXs yet except a small drop in the 670s


----------



## d1nky

^^^ still a great build for the price!


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> @ devildog your rig is like is like the opposite colour scheme to mine!
> 
> who is good at photoshop? maybe someone can photoshop a pic of them together, face to face and it could be the front page pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you really got to sleeve them fan cables or have them routed behind the board


I will!! just send them to me, and how will you send me them?


----------



## Bbrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> @ devildog your rig is like is like the opposite colour scheme to mine!
> 
> who is good at photoshop? maybe someone can photoshop a pic of them together, face to face and it could be the front page pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you really got to sleeve them fan cables or have them routed behind the board
> 
> 
> 
> I will!! just send them to me, and how will you send me them?
Click to expand...

what?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## d1nky

^^ we're on about pics, i guess devildog would have to say ok.

and just save the pics from our galleries, all my best pics are there!

i do like devildogs rig tho


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^ we're on about pics, i guess devildog would have to say ok.
> 
> and just save the pics from our galleries, all my best pics are there!
> 
> i do like devildogs rig tho


Tomorrow I will have the picture done, since today I got my new Caviar Black 1Tb and formated all drives


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^ we're on about pics, i guess devildog would have to say ok.
> 
> and just save the pics from our galleries, all my best pics are there!
> 
> i do like devildogs rig tho


It's ok by me. Use any pic you wish.


----------



## Mega Man

ill join ill post up later


----------



## TampaChaz

May I join, please? I has a bit of red....in color and in parts...hehe

It's still in progress, so I don't have my OC stats just yet


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> May I join, please? I has a bit of red....in color and in parts...hehe
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still in progress, so I don't have my OC stats just yet


A bit? Haha a little under exaggerated there don't you think?









On a side note, I actually managed to get an FX8350 the previous week like I mentioned that I would earlier in this thread. I've managed to OC that baby to 5Ghz stable at 1.52v cooled by a h100i. Validation is in my sig









Edit: Voltage reading in the validation is a bit off, might have to do with the LLC at that point of time...but in bios it is set to 1.52v


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> A bit? Haha a little under exaggerated there don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I actually managed to get an FX8350 the previous week like I mentioned that I would earlier in this thread. I've managed to OC that baby to 5Ghz stable at 1.52v cooled by a h100i. Validation is in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Voltage reading in the validation is a bit off, might have to do with the LLC at that point of time...but in bios it is set to 1.52v


Awesome mate!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Does anyone know where I can find a 990FXA-UD7?

Seems no one has them in stock.


----------



## d1nky

just wait for a bit theyll start coming into stock. or email a couple etailers.


----------



## nz3777

Good point i havent seen any on new egg going on a month if not more. I think they were in the $300 range if iam not mistaken? A tad overpriced for an amd board i think they didnt do too well?


----------



## Mega Man

~240ish but i have seen a few @ 200ish


----------



## nakano2k1

Newegg as well as a couple of other E-tailers have them listed as EOL or Discontinued, so I would try and snatch up whatever you can find right now.

**EDIT**

Gigabyte is doing what they did with the UD3 and going to a new revision. That would be why there aren't any of the previous revision boards in stock right now. Looks like it's time to play the waiting game until they come in stock.

http://www.techpowerup.com/186340/gigabyte-rolls-out-990fxa-ud7-rev-3-0-with-updated-feature-set.html


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a 990FXA-UD7?
> Seems no one has them in stock.


eBay shows 5 available: http://www.ebay.com/ctg/Gigabyte-Technology-GA-990FXA-UD7-Socket-AM3-Motherboard-/114542257

IMO, if they are gearing up for a revision, I'd take a deep breath (or four) and wait. Revisions are just that, fixes for reported issues and design flaws. BUT on the flip side of that, research some reputable reviews on the board. If the reviews are solid then this may be a case of "fixing something that isn't broken" to make it look shiny and new. If you've used the board on a previous project and are confident in its performance then you can always check out the eBay link above. Depending on your location, you might have shipping issues so read carefully and do your homework on the account holders. I've never been burned by eBay but I know several people who have.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Looks like marketing fluff, other than maybe some minor improvements. Features look almost exactly the same.


----------



## Devildog83

Why would anyone pay $300 for a Gigabyte when the Crosshair VFZ is $240 at most?


----------



## nz3777

I think the gigabyte ud7 has 2 more pcie-e lanes then the crosshair v for a total of 5,6,or 7 on the giga but don't hold me to it ( that's what I could of sworn I saw ) I like the ROG board more myself on account of the asus name and color sheme!


----------



## PR-Imagery

4 way + two x4s (in x16). Not that I'd run 4 gpus in it, but it will most likely be a storage server boinc/folding box so 2 way plus raid/host cards.

Tho you're right, I don't plan on buying the new revision anyway.


----------



## nz3777

I wouldn't mind having either one at this point ( lol ) iam getting tired of my Asus 970 chipset! The UD3 and UD5 are also on my to-do list.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> I wouldn't mind having either one at this point ( lol ) iam getting tired of my Asus 970 chipset! The UD3 and UD5 are also on my to-do list.


I have the M597 evo in my wifes PC, I had the M5A99 evo and upgraded to the CHVFZ and it's a ton better. Of course adding an FX 8350 didn't hurt. Th UD7 is supposed to be a great board too but I am partial to AMD and will never run more than 2 GPU's anyhow. For the $ with the features it's tuff to beat the CHVFZ. The Sabertooth is a great overclocker too @ around $180 if the cammo theme is your thing. Some say better for overclocking than the Crosshair but not as many onboard features.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have the M597 evo in my wifes PC, I had the M5A99 evo and upgraded to the CHVFZ and it's a ton better. Of course adding an FX 8350 didn't hurt. Th UD7 is supposed to be a great board too but I am partial to AMD and will never run more than 2 GPU's anyhow. For the $ with the features it's tuff to beat the CHVFZ. The Sabertooth is a great overclocker too @ around $180 if the cammo theme is your thing. Some say better for overclocking than the Crosshair but not as many onboard features.


both are great boards.
but i know a few ppl with 4 gpus and no bottle neck ( or very little i think it was 2%-7% ) but he is in tops scores in tons of benchmarks. that is just another intel fanboy trying to put down amd lies.


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> I think the gigabyte ud7 has 2 more pcie-e lanes then the crosshair v for a total of 5,6,or 7 on the giga but don't hold me to it ( that's what I could of sworn I saw ) I like the ROG board more myself on account of the asus name and color sheme!


Working my Crosshair build as we speak...almost done









I've used Gigabyte boards, including the UD5 and 7s. All are good boards. It just depends on what you plan to use the rig for. Personally I would never pay $300 for a mobo, but that's just me LOL.


----------



## nz3777

Looks hella nice Chaz! You think you got ernough red in there hehe? (joke)


----------



## TampaChaz

ROFL.....I ask you, what is more appropriate for "The Red Club" than an NZXT Red Phantom with an ASUS Crosshair Formula Z, GSkill Ripsaw memory and an AMD 8 core? hehe
OH WAIT...I haven't added the BloodRed ICE coolant yet....THAT will be enough red LOL


----------



## nz3777

If you put the Red collant itll look NICE~ Are you sticking to all black and red iam assuming? And yeah you schould be the poster-child of our club lol!







( iam jellious you make my rig look poor)









Ah where is your gpu if I may ask??? I didnt see a video card in that pic had to look twice,I knew something was missing!~


----------



## aaroc

Hello All!
My PC is powered by and AMD FX-8350 and XFX HD 7870 Core 2GB in Dual CrossfireX.


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> If you put the Red collant itll look NICE~ Are you sticking to all black and red iam assuming? And yeah you schould be the poster-child of our club lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( iam jellious you make my rig look poor)


Ah where is your gpu if I may ask??? I didnt see a video card in that pic had to look twice,I knew something was missing!~

Working on Custom Backplates for the GPUs. EK waterblocks and serial bridge all ready to go!


Proc and memory not in place yet either. I won't put all those necessaries in until after leak testing. I'm overly cautious, I know.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I'll slip in here with my Athlon X2 215;


----------



## nz3777

Hell yeah Chaz that thing is gonna be a BEAST! Iam gonna do something real similar to your build except I hate to say it iam gonna use an intel cpu beacuse they have a bigger selection of motherboards.But the main reason i wanna build an intel i wanna see what everyone keeps nagging about intel being so much better,when you have both systems you can judge for yourself you know? Iam even thinking about making system#3 for the living room with a 6800k A10 minor gaming/home media.....2 amd systems 1 intel system! Again your system looks AWSOME a job well done indeed!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> Working my Crosshair build as we speak...almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used Gigabyte boards, including the UD5 and 7s. All are good boards. It just depends on what you plan to use the rig for. Personally I would never pay $300 for a mobo, but that's just me LOL.


nice build man
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Hell yeah Chaz that thing is gonna be a BEAST! Iam gonna do something real similar to your build except I hate to say it iam gonna use an intel cpu beacuse they have a bigger selection of motherboards.But the main reason i wanna build an intel i wanna see what everyone keeps nagging about intel being so much better,when you have both systems you can judge for yourself you know? Iam even thinking about making system#3 for the living room with a 6800k A10 minor gaming/home media.....2 amd systems 1 intel system! Again your system looks AWSOME a job well done indeed!


ewwwwwwwwwwwwww blue.....


----------



## nz3777

Still not 100% sure I might do 8350+ crosshair v,just wanna make sure theres no cpu bottlenecks on account of running multi gpu set/up!....Theres nothing wrong with supporting both camps or running 1 sydtem from amd and 1 from intel. At least I dont think it is? Why cut yourself short or take other peoples words for it,instead ill just compare for myself right?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yup.


----------



## d1nky




----------



## TampaChaz

Lovin all that red d1nky! Looks great!


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Still not 100% sure I might do 8350+ crosshair v,just wanna make sure theres no cpu bottlenecks on account of running multi gpu set/up!....Theres nothing wrong with supporting both camps or running 1 sydtem from amd and 1 from intel. At least I dont think it is? Why cut yourself short or take other peoples words for it,instead ill just compare for myself right?


That's kinda the core purpose of being a modder. We don't want what everyone else has. We want to tweak, refine, repurpose, and characterize our systems to have unique personalities and one of a kind appearance. The first thought that comes to my mind when someone says, "HEY, you can't do that" is 'Challenge accepted!' I do my best to support everyone in the forum in their endeavors. I may provide my opinions, but in the end it's YOUR build so blow the roof off and push the limits.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> Lovin all that red d1nky! Looks great!


thanks. i do love the red.

your build looks great


----------



## jsc1973

I've had a ton of AMD hardware over the years, all the way back to when I upgraded a Dell 486SX/33 to an AMD 5x86-133 P75 back in the late 1990s. I still have a very old laptop that runs a K6-III+ CPU in it. My current main rig uses an FX-8350 and a HD 6670; the 8350 is OC'd but the 6670 runs at stock:


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> I've had a ton of AMD hardware over the years, all the way back to when I upgraded a Dell 486SX/33 to an AMD 5x86-133 P75 back in the late 1990s. I still have a very old laptop that runs a K6-III+ CPU in it. My current main rig uses an FX-8350 and a HD 6670; the 8350 is OC'd but the 6670 runs at stock:
> 
> 
> 2/width/350/height/700


Sweet.
I always find it so "cute" when people talk about working on computers wayyyyyyyy back in the late 1990s.....MY first computer was a Commodore 64 back in the day that time has almost forgotten, 1984.









GASP.... next year is my 30th Anniversary of working on computers! Someone get me a shot of Petrone...QUICK LOL


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> Sweet.
> I always find it so "cute" when people talk about working on computers wayyyyyyyy back in the late 1990s.....MY first computer was a Commodore 64 back in the day that time has almost forgotten, 1984.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GASP.... next year is my 30th Anniversary of working on computers! Someone get me a shot of Petrone...QUICK LOL


My first computer was also a C64, in 1982. But since we were talking about AMD hardware, I never owned any of that until the late '90s.

I'm old enough to have played games on an Atari 2600 in the late 1970s, and I did the C64 and Apple //e thing in the 1980s. But I never owned a PC-type system until 1998. During the 1990s, we used Macs at my work. I bought an old Dell 486 for my own use in the fall of '98 and installed that AMD 5x86 in December of that year. I used it for a year and a half. Taught myself how to build PCs by reading a book and have been doing it ever since. So...31 years for me working on computers, 15 with tinkering with them.


----------



## nz3777

I had the commadore 64 as a kid! I hope someone here can relate or confirm what iam about to say but didnt it come with a seprate tape player type of thing? You plug that into the commodore 64 and your games were stored on a regular audio cassaste?! Thats what I had I found it really cool back in the day but man has technology gone far since those days-Holly cow! I also had the atari 5200,2600 lol 2 sticks and a square it was called basketball at that time!


----------



## SpeedyVT

Enjoy!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Username: SpeedyVT
CPU: A10-5800k ~4.2ghz


----------



## RatPatrol01

I loooooooooooooove the prodigy, really wish there was a mini-itx board for AM3+, maybe i'll jump on the micro atx prodigy when it drops.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I loooooooooooooove the prodigy, really wish there was a mini-itx board for AM3+, maybe i'll jump on the micro atx prodigy when it drops.


I prefer the chasis's horizontal layout. I've never been a fan of vertical stuff. The prodigy 2.0 is going to be a vertical layout.


----------



## jsc1973

Here's my other AMD-based machine around here that still works. This is a Compaq Presario 1273 laptop from 1999. It shipped with a K6-2 366 and 32 MB of RAM. Last year, I dropped in a K6-III+ 450 just for the heck of it, although it only runs at 400 because the chipset maxes out at 66 MHz on the FSB, and 288 MB of RAM. Even with the better CPU, it's very slow for anything except basic word processing now.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> That's kinda the core purpose of being a modder. We don't want what everyone else has. We want to tweak, refine, repurpose, and characterize our systems to have unique personalities and one of a kind appearance. The first thought that comes to my mind when someone says, "HEY, you can't do that" is 'Challenge accepted!' I do my best to support everyone in the forum in their endeavors. I may provide my opinions, but in the end it's YOUR build so blow the roof off and push the limits.


me tooooo

since you all are talking about it i have ~26 systems ( not including doubles ) .i collect them i dont collect atari computers ( ones with keyboards ) but i have most of the game systems ( 2600 5300 7600 ) i have a few gen 1 hardwares ( there are like ~ 20 gen 1 systems hard to get and very expensive ) some gen 2 ( gen 3 is atari ) and pretty much all of the rest from gen 4 and on... missing some of the super rares but meh working on it and it is fun to collect. i dont play on emulators as i have to ssay nothing like playing the real deal.
here is some pics of my sega systems


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









( also some of my rarer accessories / games, 1 of the boxes for lethal weapon is still factory sealed. my sega cd backup was but i wanted to use it, 2 orange lethal weapon light guns and lastly my favorite 7 brand new official sega stereo av cables ( do you know how hard it is to find official ones? took me several years.... so i bought the supplier out lol ~ )


----------



## nz3777

Oh crap I see a ORIGINAL sega master syatem in there! Do you have the game Gangster town by any chance? (lmao) you know the one were you use the gun? I even see a sega genesis oh man~ Sega dreamcast! Nice collection bro i give you props for a collection like that.How much do you want for the original Sega master system? Do you have the box it came in by any chance?









Look at the size of the sega gun dude,it looks more like a cop night stick then a gun but I still wanna buy it if your interested! And I didnt even know they had Sega glasses,what do those do make you look cool while your playing lol (joke)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Oh crap I see a ORIGINAL sega master syatem in there! Do you have the game Gangster town by any chance? (lmao) you know the one were you use the gun? I even see a sega genesis oh man~ Sega dreamcast! Nice collection bro i give you props for a collection like that.How much do you want for the original Sega master system? Do you have the box it came in by any chance?


no box unfortunately
i wont take anything. i dont sell i buy. yes i have gen 1 and 2 sega none others. also the sega cd and 32x is fully complete ( all cables rf shields and extentions. have box for 32x working on finding a sega cd. box ) need to get a gen 1 sega cd and another g2en 2 sega cd. also have another 32x going to mod all the segas together to use 1 av out 1 power adapter and 1 much smaller profile ( for fun using my extra systems will keep at least 1 OEM one ) only thing i modded is i put a removable battery ( battery holder +new battery ) on the sega cd ( for the memory ) as the one in it died ( as they all do )

and no i dont have that game :/


----------



## nz3777

That must of taken you a while to find all those huh>? Ah iam kinda bumed out you dont wanna sell it but I wont hold it against you hehe.Man does that stuff bring back childhood memories,what I wouldnt give to go back to those days dammit~!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> That must of taken you a while to find all those huh>? Ah iam kinda bumed out you dont wanna sell it but I wont hold it against you hehe.Man does that stuff bring back childhood memories,what I wouldnt give to go back to those days dammit~!


they are pretty easy to find here actually though if you really want one i can look for you but it will take me a few weeks. working 10+ hours per day 7 days a week atm
pretty sure it would be more then $100 though fair warning ... sometimes i can find them for a deal


----------



## nz3777

$100 bucks i can probbly do that! Yeah it would be cool to have one of those sega master systems its almost ancient, id love to hook it up for my kids so they could see what their father use to game on compsred to the computers they use now lol! Let me know I would really appricate that my friend and I would be in your debt! Thanks again!


----------



## SpeedyVT

^_^ Can't own a sega without owning that really strange Micheal Jackson game or Ninja Turtles Turles in Time.


----------



## nz3777

I had gangster town, some kind of ghetto wrestling game dont remember what it was called, some kind of motorcycle racing game but I forgot the name and Rocky IV that was the best game at the time lol! When I first played it i thought to myself wow look at those graphics lol, you fight appolo creed, then mr t then Ivan Drago! Your training consisted of speed and heavy bag practice it was comical but at the time I thought was the best game in the world!


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> I had gangster town, some kind of ghetto wrestling game dont remember what it was called, some kind of motorcycle racing game but I forgot the name and Rocky IV that was the best game at the time lol! When I first played it i thought to myself wow look at those graphics lol, you fight appolo creed, then mr t then Ivan Drago! Your training consisted of speed and heavy bag practice it was comical but at the time I thought was the best game in the world!


I buy some of the SNES stuff off steam. I've got some great classic RPGs.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> I buy some of the SNES stuff off steam. I've got some great classic RPGs.


SNES 2x CIB FFII and CIB mario RPG , i have a fe w other big things for snes. but that is my main big guys for that.


----------



## nz3777

I got the sega master system for christmas, all my friends at the time had the regular nintendo I dont know why but I just felt cheated 4 some reason! Nintendo had all these cool games, and so many to pick from,if u had sega your selection was about 10/15 games thats it! I stuck to sega since then but luckly they 6got better with the 16 bit genesis! Now your playing with power baby! Lol


----------



## Devildog83

Anyone here used AMD overdrive for benching? If so , is it good benching software?


----------



## TampaChaz

Leak Testing and then burn in next weekend....I'm like a kid at Christmas!....Here's some yummy RED goodness for everyone's weekend!


----------



## d1nky

^^^ all i can say is ya friggin nutter! it looks like xmas on viagra lol

ive hust bought a 800D and will mod it red and proud, all my old gear going in to it plus some more watercooling stuff.

i like the red! red is awesome.....


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^^ all i can say is ya friggin nutter! it looks like xmas on viagra lol
> 
> ive hust bought a 800D and will mod it red and proud, all my old gear going in to it plus some more watercooling stuff.
> 
> i like the red! red is awesome.....


Thank you! I love Red and black together. I'm a big fan of Christmas too with all the lights and twinklies, but I gather ya kinda guessed that already...LOL








I will post temps with screenshots and all that after burn in and overclock is complete. Now I'm ready for SplinterCell Blacklist WOOHOO.


----------



## Mega Man

that looks amazing


----------



## nz3777

Well as of today iam happy to report I just bought the Asus Crosshair Formula-z~! Next week ill pick up the 8350 and slap that bad-boy in there~ I guess iam just a little more RED as of today haha. But seriously now I see what all the fuss is about these boards are NICE holly cow~ I even have the option of running 3-way crossfire~ I might pick-up 1 more 6970 and see how well they run on this board~ Very happy with it,and its just plain SEXY~


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Well as of today iam happy to report I just bought the Asus Crosshair Formula-z~! Next week ill pick up the 8350 and slap that bad-boy in there~ I guess iam just a little more RED as of today haha. But seriously now I see what all the fuss is about these boards are NICE holly cow~ I even have the option of running 3-way crossfire~ I might pick-up 1 more 6970 and see how well they run on this board~ Very happy with it,and its just plain SEXY~


Like it you will young Skywalker -









I am getting this RED card. I know it's a bit pricey for a 7870 but I love the looks the clocks and the back-plate. A 7950 with the same quality and extras would be much more expensive. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131501&Tpk=HD%207870%20devil


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Well as of today iam happy to report I just bought the Asus Crosshair Formula-z~! Next week ill pick up the 8350 and slap that bad-boy in there~ I guess iam just a little more RED as of today haha. But seriously now I see what all the fuss is about these boards are NICE holly cow~ I even have the option of running 3-way crossfire~ I might pick-up 1 more 6970 and see how well they run on this board~ Very happy with it,and its just plain SEXY~


you can run quadfire as well fyi i will be as soon as i get the blocks for my cards. i can point you to others that are currently


----------



## nz3777

Yeah run 2 7990s huh? Now all I need it 2000 grand and ill be on my way haha. ( i WISH )


----------



## Mega Man

nah i run 4x7970


----------



## thepoopscooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Yeah run 2 7990s huh? Now all I need it 2000 grand and ill be on my way haha. ( i WISH )


two 7990s is $1400 now!


----------



## Mega Man

4 7970 = 1200~ now !~


----------



## nz3777

I dont have that kind of money on hand currently, But I can however pick-up 1 7970 then take things from there!


----------



## nz3777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Like it you will young Skywalker -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting this RED card. I know it's a bit pricey for a 7870 but I love the looks the clocks and the back-plate. A 7950 with the same quality and extras would be much more expensive. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131501&Tpk=HD%207870%20devil


Ive seen these on new-egg I think they are beastly little cards-Love the cooler its like the Mini-devil lol. Very nice 7870!


----------



## TampaChaz

Got my coolant color adjusted from PINK to RED...LOL. putting in memory, CPU and hard drives tonight after I pull a couple muscles transporting this thing from the workroom to the playroom. I'm really excited to blow the whole weekend tweaking my new baby


----------



## nz3777

Looks great! But I still think you need some more red in there haha:thumb:


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Looks great! But I still think you need some more red in there haha:thumb:


WHERE? DAMN! I missed a spot? ROFL

Thank you for the compliment.....I've had a great time building this one, even when things didn't go as planned (do they EVER?)


----------



## nz3777

So far we have the same motherboard, I just bought it last week iam loving it, Iam just starting my red and black ROG build so ill post when iam done putting her together, iam gonna try and out RED you! lol


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> So far we have the same motherboard, I just bought it last week iam loving it, Iam just starting my red and black ROG build so ill post when iam done putting her together, iam gonna try and out RED you! lol


Can't wait to see the pics! I love Rig porn!


----------



## nz3777

I just have to ask sorry! But what are those tubes you used called ( who makes them ) the ones that are cooling the cpu? I wanted something like your set-up thats why iam asking.Where can i find them? Yes I think you guys are gonna like my next rig, my 1st was kinda trial and error but now I know what to look for. And are you using some kind of xternal radiator? I see you have like 9 fans on that thing so I know you cant hide that in the case lmao~!


----------



## TampaChaz

Phobya double 45 degree angle fittings. I like using them instead of 90s when spacing allows cause it makes for a gentler angle. I don't know if performance is better, but they rotate so getting the right angle is easier


----------



## nz3777

Thank you sir, thats all I needed to know! Wheres my cc now!? lol


----------



## Mike813

AMD FX-8150 OC 4.0GHZ


----------



## TampaChaz

LoL. You can order them with male and female connector or female on both ends.
I'm always willing to answer questions, feel free to ask anytime!


----------



## Mike813




----------



## TampaChaz

Pics of both loops running RED coolant and not the pink I originally had before adding intensifier.


----------



## TampaChaz

Double Post...my bad


----------



## nz3777

Damm that looks so damm nice! Props on a job well done wow!.... You know I havent even noticed yet but those the RoG Light up on this motherboard? I only fired mine up once just to make sure it would post before my 15 day trial period ends. And the red dye you used fits in so well, looks like blood almost! True Blood! Sukkie Stakhouse style


----------



## TampaChaz

Under the I/O lights up on the board. I hope Sukie, Bill, Eric, Pam and Tara would approve as True Blood is one of my favorite shows !


----------



## nz3777

Haha! You know I bought the original season 1 and it came with an Actual True blood drink! Maybe I can somehow use the true blood bottle as a res or something? But that might kinda look ghetto what do u think? My wife got me into that show so far I havent missed 1 episode lol.









But on a serious note your build is just so damm inspiring! Its gonna look close to yours but I dont wanna copy anyones work either you know? I was thinking to have TRUE BLOOD ingraved into the side panel then somehow light it up red/! If not I can always do something based On Crysis, I have a really nice sketch I did from the original Crysis/ Crytek


----------



## nz3777

Whats going on with our RED CLUB? Its been kinda dead here guys and i need some help overclcoking my 8350 on this formula-z motherbaord, there is so many damm features on here I dont know what to change 1st lol.


----------



## nz3777




----------



## d1nky

yea its gone quiet! tbh I forgot to post my new build (same stuff)






and one for the red team (but also for tpu hwbot team)

http://hwbot.org/submission/2414659_d1nky_hwbot_prime_fx_8350_7002.5_primes_per_second


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I have nothing to report, though I must say I'm looking forward to AMD's next processors, hopefully they'll be a step up from my 2500k so then I can finally get one of those!


----------



## Mega Man

thats my new news. will be adding red to it at some time... but for now i just moved the lights from the 2 gpus to in between the gpus ....


----------



## TampaChaz

My 8350 cpu was DOA! Have to buy a new one so I put my old 8120 in temporarily. Temps at 24c at idle. Quite happy with that!


----------



## nz3777

Chaz I need your help bro~ Iam seriously considering returning my formula-z and 8350!~ Iam having MAJOR stability issues even on stock settings I dont know what the hell to do anymore~ I cant even download anything for some reason! And u got a dead 8350??? How the hell did that happen???


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Chaz I need your help bro~ Iam seriously considering returning my formula-z and 8350!~ Iam having MAJOR stability issues even on stock settings I dont know what the hell to do anymore~ I cant even download anything for some reason! And u got a dead 8350??? How the hell did that happen???


you did do a fresh install?! all drivers etc etc.

both cpu power connectors in? updated bios if needed etc etc


----------



## nz3777

I did a fresh windows install- Let me explain what was happening................ Until yesterday i wasnt able to download anything, for example steam I couldnt download it no matter what i did~ I did about 50 or so updates last night for windows and today iam able to download stuff normally, so does windows updates have that big of an affect on your system making it almost unusable?!............... I was having stability issues as well even on stock clocks so i went into bios and put ai overclock to auto instaed of DOCP or manual now it seems to be fine. I have no idea if i need a bios update for this board, they are fairly new but i dont have access to half the features on my motherboard~ Reallly annoying


----------



## TampaChaz

I had to do a fresh install as well and it fixed my issues. Yeah, my 8350 won't even POST. Unfortunately, I bought it 6 months ago when I started this build, but didn't unbox it until this past weekend. Oh well, at least it wasn't a $600 intel proc! Lol


----------



## nz3777

U never wanna buy a pc part and not try it out before your time expires! I made sure i tested the Formula-z I had 15 days, so made sure it would post and stuff!~ The hell with that I dont have money for Rma you know? Hopfully next time ull check it? You couldnt get an rma on it from amd??? Iam sorry to hear about that, must suck!


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> U never wanna buy a pc part and not try it out before your time expires! I made sure i tested the Formula-z I had 15 days, so made sure it would post and stuff!~ The hell with that I dont have money for Rma you know? Hopfully next time ull check it? You couldnt get an rma on it from amd??? Iam sorry to hear about that, must suck!


Meh....It's only money......I will always make more ROFL









Hindsight being 20/20, yeah i SHOULD have popped everything together to check, but I didn't. I've been using AMD for a long time and never had an issue with my procs. It was quite a surprise, not mention an expensive lesson.








Live and learn, right?


----------



## danilon62

Hey I´m alive! after a long time AFK I´m back to keep going this post, I´ve read all the past messages, and, lots of awesomes RED rigs, sad to hear the story about both who get FX 8350 DOA

Keep the good and epic pics coming


----------



## nz3777

Ah there he goes! Were you been man, we started to worry you abandoned us lol~ Good to have you back!~


----------



## piledragon

well i just submitted my stuff, and i hope i get into the club









here are some pics of my rig, sorry if they didn't come out great, it looks sooo much different when your in front of it.















cpuz http://valid.canardpc.com/2884682

gpuz http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5u5nh/

i modded my h80 with larger tubing and made a custon res from my fx-8350 box (with a viewing window)
i also modded my xfx radeon hd6970(with a bkack edition bios) by removing the stock fans and straping on two 120mm fans, then like the rest of everything i red diamod plated it.

i have a piece of clear plastic mounted on the h80's housing to direct 1/4 of the airflow over the vrm's.

anyway enjoy the pics(first time i took pics of my rig so they'er not the best


----------



## d1nky

^^^ that's pretty cool what you did with the AMD tin, I would try get a patent on the idea and make billions lol


----------



## TheGamer72

This is my mild overclocked rig http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2792467
The pictures will be here soon!
Greetings to the admin!


----------



## piledragon

hey gamer72 , very nice overclock


----------



## piledragon

Quote:


> ^^^ that's pretty cool what you did with the AMD tin, I would try get a patent on the idea and make billions lol


thanks, it took a lot of courage to finally take the leap







, but as it stands, it couldn't have accented my AMD build any better









and as far as i know, it's the only one that exist at this time, so who knows, but thank you for the words of encouragement ,


----------



## TheGamer72

Thanks!!


----------



## turntuptonebone

Username : turntuptonebone
CPUs: Phenom II x6 1055T, Athlon 64 x2 5000+ (Brisbane), Athlon 64 x2 3800+ (939)
CPU OCs: Phenom II X6 1055T 3.3 GHz (2.8), Athlon 64 x2 5000+ 3.0 (2,6), Ahlon 64 x2 3800+ (STOCK)
GPU: Radeon HD 7870, Radeon HD 4850, Radeon x1800 All in Wonder, Radeon HD, Radeon HD 6570, Radeon HD 6870, Radeon HD 5450 (Loser Card)
GPU OCs: Radeon HD 7870 1175 MHz Core 1400 MHz VRAM

I will post pictures when I have time, and yes, I have a lot of AMD/ATI video cards, I upgrade quite often.


----------



## TampaChaz

The Final Pics of the NZXT Phantom in all her Red Glory


----------



## piledragon

WOW , Tampachaz, that's breathtaking, out freakin standing


----------



## d1nky

yea breath taking could be the word to describe this tbh!

however, the only thing I dislike is the ugly pump on show, mod that or box it!


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> yea breath taking could be the word to describe this tbh!
> 
> however, the only thing I dislike is the ugly pump on show, mod that or box it!


Thanks guys I appreciate the compliments. DAMMIT D1NKY.....now you;ve got OCD in overdrive. Ok, I surrender, Designing a mod pump box cover.
Hmmmm frosted acrylic with lighting or Black Carbon Fiber? Decisions, Decisions....LOL


----------



## d1nky

im sorry!









you know whats best so you decide lol


----------



## TampaChaz

I'm thinking black carbon fiber box. There's so much lighting and red going on already. The external rads make a lovely night light LOL.
I will work on it this week and post the finished product. It's true....you're NEVER really done with a project


----------



## Devildog83

Just bought this for $208.00, go big RED.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Just bought this for $208.00, go big RED.


Nice! Where did you get it from? Link?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Nice! Where did you get it from? Link?


New Egg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131501R


----------



## nz3777

I think your Rig Is PERFECT just the way it is Chaz! Dont change anything bro~


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> New Egg
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131501R


Ahh ok an open box deal







let me know how it turns out.

that sucker is loooong!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Ahh ok an open box deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know how it turns out.
> 
> that sucker is loooong!


I is but I have room. I don't need all of the other crap. As long as the cards good I will love it for that price.


----------



## nz3777

I is? ***/!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I is but I have room. I don't need all of the other crap. As long as the cards good I will love it for that price.


+1 on price vs crap









Did you ever build that budget PC a while back? (A10 I think)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> +1 on price vs crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever build that budget PC a while back? (A10 I think)


Yes it was an A8 6600k with an Asrock FM2 mATX, 8 Gigs of Team Vulcan 1600 (it has proven out to be decent RAM as I have 2 sets @ 1866 and stock volts and they work great), it has a fan controller, 6 120mm fans, a Corsair TX 650W psu and a BitFenix case I had laying around with a crap job on window cut-out and a 500 Gb Seagate Barracuda w/64 Mb cache HDD with a SSD coming soon. The CPU is set to 4.2 Ghz. Does very well for a bit aver $400.


----------



## Buehlar

Window looks pretty good from my view...better than staring at a black box... and for $400...








You gonna stick y old GPU in there?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Window looks pretty good from my view...better than staring at a black box... and for $400...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna stick y old GPU in there?


I might just to see hat happens. I am not sure it will work but I can try.


----------



## d1nky

*@ TAMPACHAZ*

I found something you may consider for the ''ugly'' pump on show. Im subbed on this mod log and saw the sexxaayyy pump housing. im sure itll be of interest!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2971119&postcount=46


----------



## RatPatrol01

Wooo got a second 7950 comin tomorrow! My rig needed a bit more red inside.


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> *@ TAMPACHAZ*
> 
> I found something you may consider for the ''ugly'' pump on show. Im subbed on this mod log and saw the sexxaayyy pump housing. im sure itll be of interest!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2971119&postcount=46


NICE....interesting suggestion. I will look into it. Right now I've been thrown a curve ball at work as I'm up for a big promotion. It's taken over my creative thought process ATM, but the weekend is quickly approaching.


----------



## Devildog83

The Devil showed up and it feels like Christmas. Just a little more RED.


----------



## Mega Man

nice !~ glad you like it


----------



## RatPatrol01

Not sure why I didn't post it sooner but here's the new crossfire, sorry about the poor pic quality


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Not sure why I didn't post it sooner but here's the new crossfire, sorry about the poor pic quality
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Time to dip your rig in red paint


----------



## RatPatrol01

and ruin all the pretty white? If they weren't so ass-backwardly expensive I'd have dual Sapphire 7950 Mac editions


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> and ruin all the pretty white? If they weren't so ass-backwardly expensive I'd have dual Sapphire 7950 Mac editions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thats true no doubt. I like my current 600T White. But we're in the "red" club


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

My build is like Red all over and has an AMD H7970M 972mhz/1200mhz./1002 VDDC.
I picked a 7970M for my laptop for workstation compute power that's better than quadro at the price point, allows me to run eyefinity with games. excellent card for its price. performs very well.






Even my Norn is all red accented :3

Do I get to join? :3


----------



## Devildog83

The 7970m can join but the I7 can't.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The 7970m can join but the I7 can't.


It twas the only cpu I could get get in that rig :<

-sniffs- d;aw...


----------



## RatPatrol01

Well if I'm getting crap for having an FX-series CPU and dual reference 7970s because they are covered in white, your i7 should get a pass for being covered in red


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Well if I'm getting crap for having an FX-series CPU and dual reference 7970s because they are covered in white, your i7 should get a pass for being covered in red


its aaaaaallll covered in red Infact my paint scheme was inspired by Radeon graphics, because that was the GPU I was dedicated on getting.

So I went with a red base chassis and a red paint sceme in honour of the GPU I was getting.


----------



## danilon62

RED RULES

Nothing more to argue about


----------



## JDMda9

Does count lol


----------



## CSCoder4ever

sheash fran, my laptop has more red than yours does











I kid of course









but yeah, red cpu, gpu, and machine basically. lol


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> sheash fran, my laptop has more red than yours does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah, red cpu, gpu, and machine basically. lol


I can change my LEDs to red


----------



## CSCoder4ever

can't get more red than this tho lol



(screenie of the lappy btw)


----------



## RatPatrol01

So I went and added more red...


----------



## Mega Man

i took the red out of mine ( CVFz died which redoing my loop during leak check it got a bath and it must of shorted bios chip out ... o well that is why i bought my warranty from MC ) rocking out a ud7 may add some more red in though


----------



## TheGamer72

what settings do you have in the digi+ power control,and what bios do you have?
Thanks


----------



## TheGamer72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Not sure why I didn't post it sooner but here's the new crossfire, sorry about the poor pic quality


What settings do you have in your digi+ power control, and what bios version do you have?
Thanks


----------



## RatPatrol01

Idk off the top of my head, whatever the default is I suppose. Why do you ask?


----------



## Mega Man

it really would depend on what oc you are looking for


----------



## d1nky

planned upgrades

crossfire or 9970 or maybe 780
gpus waterblocked
140 rad at exhaust
small res/pump infront of gpus
maybe another mod!


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 
> 
> planned upgrades
> 
> *crossfire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or 9970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or MAYBE 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> gpus waterblocked
> 140 rad at exhaust
> small res/pump infront of gpus
> maybe another mod!


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*


FIXED!


----------



## danilon62

Does anyone here plays ArmA III?


----------



## RatPatrol01

So broke down yesterday and bought an FX-8350...I'm running out of red to buy! At this rate I'll have quad 7990s and an FX-9590 by end of 2014 (well...a guy can dream right







)


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Just make a whole new AMD machine by the end of 2014








though the only thing that really could use upgrading is some faster memory, but other than that it is a solid machine!

and I generally try to make a new machine once every year or two, but that's just me lol


----------



## RatPatrol01

Yeah, eventually i'll probably grab 16gb of 1866 or something, but I just can't bring myself to upgrade the RAM until I have a reason to up the quantity as well


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So broke down yesterday and bought an FX-8350...I'm running out of red to buy! At this rate I'll have quad 7990s and an FX-9590 by end of 2014 (well...a guy can dream right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


yea been there... done that ( see my rig... ) started with a 6100 and 7770 ......


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea been there... done that ( see my rig... ) started with a 6100 and 7770 ......


DAMN! Quad 7970s? And I thought I was hot **** with dual 7950s









We gotta fix that keyboard and audio setup though lol


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I might get a flagship Kaveri APU, an a88X ATX board, and Trifire 9950s (or r9 280s?) on that. .-.


----------



## Mega Man

heck no! although i finnaly found a mechanical i can live with ( browns i think, ducky, eeked quality ) i love my rubber domes if my g510 ever dies.... ill get a razer next. as for the sound. i have 5.1 surround but .... wife would kill me .... i do mean kill .... ( she whines the moment i turn tv, pc, games ... anything.... up to almost reasonable levels...... but she is awesome and that is one of her *few* flaws.....


----------



## RatPatrol01

DO NOT get a razer keyboard, I love their mice, and their audio stuff is pretty good for gaming grade, but their keyboards are straight terrible, even the mechy black widow! Besides most ducky boards are as expensive as the Razers yet way better. Try a CM Storm Quickfire board.


----------



## Mega Man

i love my razer boards


----------



## RatPatrol01

Hah idk why







, I had both an Arctosa and a Black Widow, and compared to my CM QFR, Ducky 1087xm, and KBT Poker II, both are crap.


----------



## danilon62

Hi there! I´ve been away for some time and a bit busy, but I´m back now!

I´ve built a new system that will be a NAS, using Ubuntu LTS 12.10, and guess, Using Red APU!! This has been my first touch with an APU and I´m so happy with its behaviour, keeps cool all the time, can even handle some games, so I´m very happy with it

This is the list of components:

A4-5300

Gigabyte F2A75M-D3H

4 Gigs of Silicon Power DDR3 @ 1600

500GB Seagate HDD

120GB Toshiba HDD (From a PS3 lol)

Tooq 400W

Random Case lying in my home, soon to be upgraded to a Fractal desing Core 1000

Also I´ve added all the people that asked me to join the Spreadsheet

More things, be sure to check out this linux distro that CSCoder4ever showed me, I´ve installed it in my crappy lappy (Oh a rhyme lol) and works better than ever.

Its name is crunchbang OS (Known as #!) and is very recomended for low end machines becouse it just draw a very little part of resources from your machine, also its incredibly customizable, give it a try! : http://crunchbang.org/



And has anyone tried Kerbal Space Program? Its so awesome lol


----------



## Quantum Reality

Just got a 7950!









For reference, here's my old 6950 thread









Pretty pics follow!










I'm going to be installing into my system shortly so I should have system pics and benches soon


----------



## JDMda9

can someone help me with a stable oc for my air cooled fx 4130


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Just got a 7950!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, here's my old 6950 thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty pics follow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be installing into my system shortly so I should have system pics and benches soon


Love to see a 3Dmark11 score from your system. Just to see if my 7870 comes close.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

yay! I got added, 7970M <3

Omg I forgot to tell him it's OC'd to 972mhz core/ 1225mhz memory clock


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Love to see a 3Dmark11 score from your system. Just to see if my 7870 comes close.


No 3dm11 yet but I do have benches here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1428492/xfx-7950-core-edition-unbox-bench/0_30


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> yay! I got added, 7970M <3
> 
> Omg I forgot to tell him it's OC'd to 972mhz core/ 1225mhz memory clock


Spreadsheet edited!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Spreadsheet edited!


lol you're gonna hate me for this
but last night and this morning I benched out and stability tested a 1ghz OC on my card...
Trying to get that Ghz Edition for Eyefinity!

1002mhz Core/1225mhz Memory


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> lol you're gonna hate me for this
> but last night and this morning I benched out and stability tested a 1ghz OC on my card...
> Trying to get that Ghz Edition for Eyefinity!
> 
> 1002mhz Core/1225mhz Memory


I edited an edited spreadshet! LOL


----------



## CSCoder4ever

So much for me wanting to go eyefinity, since OCing my 7950 isn't possible under linux at this time.

maybe I'll do it my next machine where there might be a possibility of a tri-fire.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> 1002 MHz Core 1225 MHz Memory, again? xDDD/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> yah, I cant up the memory speed higer than that because then it just crashes and ahs data loss and the driver crashes and what not. Because the overvolting method im using is unable to increase the memory voltage on the card, so the memory is limited to a max of like 1225mhz(4900mhz effective). anyhigher an the memeory starts to crash.
Click to expand...


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> So much for me wanting to go eyefinity, since OCing my 7950 isn't possible under linux at this time.
> 
> maybe I'll do it my next machine where there might be a possibility of a tri-fire.


You may be able to OC throught the AMD overdrive utility for linux:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/amdovdrvctrl/

Also this guide may be usefull

http://www.overclock.net/t/517861/how-to-overclocking-ati-cards-in-linux


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1002 MHz Core 1225 MHz Memory, again? xDDD/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> yah, I cant up the memory speed higer than that because then it just crashes and ahs data loss and the driver crashes and what not. Because the overvolting method im using is unable to increase the memory voltage on the card, so the memory is limited to a max of like 1225mhz(4900mhz effective). anyhigher an the memeory starts to crash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I´ve never touched Mobile Radeons, but someone here should be able to help you for sure


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> So much for me wanting to go eyefinity, since OCing my 7950 isn't possible under linux at this time.
> 
> maybe I'll do it my next machine where there might be a possibility of a tri-fire.
> 
> 
> 
> You may be able to OC throught the AMD overdrive utility for linux:
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/amdovdrvctrl/
> 
> Also this guide may be usefull
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/517861/how-to-overclocking-ati-cards-in-linux
Click to expand...

I think these are for the older radeon cards


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> I´ve never touched Mobile Radeons, but someone here should be able to help you for sure


id have to use a vbios flash to get at the memory voltage and I don't know the memories voltage to clock ratios. the core voltage and core clock ratio was pretty easy to find out, but if I push the card too hard without overvolting the ram the card starts to lose information and the vram crashes. so im stuck at 1225mhz until I can get a vbios flash that can take me up to 1300mhz memory speed and the appropriate voltage.

I don't know if i'd ever really be p for that as it is considering im waiting for the Radeon HD R9-290XM card but its yet to be announced and I have to wait for alienware to produce their version of it anyways. and I dont know personally how long I want to keep upgrading this system and move back to a desktop and go with a Haswell-E + Radeon HD dual GPU card.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I think these are for the older radeon cards


There isn´t any gpu ocing tool for linux?

PD : lol 333 post on OCN


----------



## Erick Silver

I'd like to be added!



AMD Phenom II 1090T @3.6Ghz
Sapphire HD7950 VaporX @ 1100Mhz Core/1500MhzMemClk
Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5
GSkill 2x4GB 1600Mhz RIpjaws X AND GSkill 2x4GB 1866Mhz Ripjaws X running at the 1600Mhz speed.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I'd like to be added!


Youre in!


----------



## PR-Imagery

I've got more Opterons, pics when I pick them up tomorrow!


----------



## TampaChaz

Time to toot my own horn! I wanted to let my fellow red club members know that I'm in the running for Mod of the Month....








Wouldn't it be cool for a "Red" to win?


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TampaChaz*
> 
> Time to toot my own horn! I wanted to let my fellow red club members know that I'm in the running for Mod of the Month....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be cool for a "Red" to win?


Already voted ;D


----------



## danilon62

Hey there! Changed the way to sign into the club, have a look at it, ill manually swith all the people to the new form

EDIT, now everyone is on the new spreadsheet and new members have an easier way to join!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Edit for my entry, 4x Opteron 6180SE ES, doesn't appear I can edit it myself

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I've got more Opterons, pics when I pick them up tomorrow!


 

Opteron 6180 ES, [email protected], highly overclockable


----------



## d1nky

loving the new look on OP danilion!!!


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> loving the new look on OP danilion!!!


Good to know


----------



## d1nky

got xfire up for BF4 and a day of gaming! haven't posted pics in a while!


----------



## TampaChaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Already voted ;D


Thank You danilon!


----------



## TampaChaz

Oh well I tried. It's quite clear who the winner will be. I'm very happy with my build and that is all that matters. I'm the one who has to look at it every day LOL


----------



## RatPatrol01

Lol well you did enter in what might be the toughest mod of the month competition I've ever seen.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opteron 6180 ES, [email protected], highly overclockable


How hard are you going to push em?

On a flip side, how well do ya'll think the R9 290X will perform? thats the card im looking at for my eGPU build for my laptop.
I was thinking R9 280X or R9 290X, but the 290 is a far superior card, and since eGPU's get reduced performance are and limited to the 5gps bandwidth, I'm thinking going with a 280 would be a mistake. Ideally id want something that offers near double the graphics power of my 7970M. There's essentially a 15~17% graphics power loss in an eGPU situation.
so for me thats an estimated (Rx2)-((Rx2)0.15)=E where is R=HD7870 Performance E=equivalent desktop GPU power in eGPU configuration. Think i wrote that equation correctly...

At any rate the performance number i'm looking at will be either just below the R9 290 or between the R9 290X, so i'll have to see which card to get in the end, price and performance all things considered.


----------



## danilon62

Why would you use a 290X on a lappy? Sounds a bit weird, Its more than 20% loose refering to a normal 290x, why don´t you get a normal tower like a Bitfenix prodigy? Will be much powerful for less money, just a suggestion, as Im very poor now to buy that such beast, but if you have a lot of money go for it, but it isnt a good value for the money

ALSO, will the lappy battery be enought to power that, I mean, if you load the lappy while you game, it will still uncharge lol!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Fran, just make a desktop, that will be FAR more upgradeable than any laptop.


----------



## RatPatrol01

If you are really dedicated to the idea of doing an eGPU for your laptop rather than building a tower, I'd start with trying it using a cheap 7950 and see how you like, and see how limiting it is. Then spend the big bucks on a 290x


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Why would you use a 290X on a lappy? Sounds a bit weird, Its more than 20% loose refering to a normal 290x, why don´t you get a normal tower like a Bitfenix prodigy? Will be much powerful for less money, just a suggestion, as Im very poor now to buy that such beast, but if you have a lot of money go for it, but it isnt a good value for the money
> 
> ALSO, *will the lappy battery be enought to power that, I mean, if you load the lappy while you game, it will still uncharge lol*!












No offence at all but please tell me you didnt really just say that.

No one games on a laptop with just battery power, and the laptop wouldnt be powering the GPU.
Its called an "eGPU" EXTERNAL Graphics Processing Unit.

Its a certainly better "value" over building a completely new system with the requirements i ask of a desktop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Fran, just make a desktop, that will be FAR more upgradeable than any laptop.


I already have a powerful CPU, RAM, SSD+HDD system, the GPU is powerful but an eGPU would just allow all that much more power. an eGPU can be disconnected and the laptop taken where ever the user pleases, not compromising the laptops mobility(just need a wireless adaptor because laptops have a wifi card usually in the mPCIE slot.
And my laptop's mPCIE slot might actually be a 3.0 lane, because it is the 2nd lane, which 2 lanes on HM77+ivybridge are 3.0, and the first one is the MXM Slot.

Both of you have made massive assumptions about a laptop system and its capabilities. An eGPU is a more "value" path for me considering the already powerful 4ghz CPU, 1866mhz RAM, i already have.

To get a new desktop i would have to put quite a bit more money into hardware than over modding for an eGPU which would allow me the freedom of a mobile system, while still maintaining a home base where the system would have a capable graphics solution for the 4800x900.

Don't tell me to "build a desktop" when thats not what I asked. I didnt ask "should i build a desktop" I asked which card would be more likely to match the required power via the equation.
I asked how you thought the R290X would perform, not "should I build a desktop?" Its not about what you think i should build off of your quickly made assumptions.

A GTX Titan eGPU paired with a 3740QM at 2.7ghz(Turbo boost brings it to around 3.7ghz) CPU, scored X4957.


Me I'm pushing 4.08ghz on the same CPU, have a capable system that supports eGPU standards.
I've done an extensive amount of research into this, I am WELL AWARE of the limitations cost and issue associated with eGPU operation. and contrary to your opinion, the fact of the matter is that for my situation an eGPU is a better option than a whole new desktop which would cost significantly more.

please dont make unwarranted suggestions, because neither were applicable to the questions I asked.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

You know what fran, do whatever you want, I don't give a dang. AT ALL.

Applicable enough now?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what fran, do whatever you want, I don't give a dang. AT ALL.
> 
> Applicable enough now?


Quote:


> Don't tell me to "build a desktop" when thats not what I asked. I didnt ask "should i build a desktop" I asked which card would be more likely to match the required power via the equation.
> I asked how you thought the R290X would perform, not "should I build a desktop?" Its not about what you think i should build off of your quickly made assumptions.


It's about answering the questions I asked.
I asked specific questions that i wanted answers too, i didnt ask for completely irrelevant suggestions.
I asked about a perception of the new 290 GPUs, not about what value you think i should buy into.

If you asked a question and someone suggested something completely irrelevant, how would you feel about such a responce? Think about that.

Because thats EXACTLY what you and the other poster did. There was NO reason to suggest "Build a desktop" So what was the expected responce?
"I think the r290 should perfom at X Whatever the rest goes here" or "you should probably get the 290 instead or something similar to include the rest of my arguement as to why"

not "build a desktop."
If i asked which AMD CPU i should get, and someone suggests I get an intel chip instead, thats an irrelevant suggestion. I was asking about AMD CPUs in that situation, and intel CPUs are of no consideration.

Savvy?


----------



## RatPatrol01

Can't really call it irrelevant, you're proposing an upgrade, they are proposing an alternate upgrade path.

Regardless, more directly, I can't imagine doing a 290x as an eGPU is anything but wasteful, it'd be like buying a waverunner and only using it in your backyard pool







I could be wrong, but I say start small, maybe a 280x, which should still pull harder than the 7970m I believe.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Can't really call it irrelevant


It is completely irrelevant as it does not answer or give insight into anything i asked, making the suggestion COMPLETELY Irrelevant.
Quote:


> Regardless, more directly, I can't imagine doing a 290x as an eGPU is anything but wasteful, it'd be like buying a waverunner and only using it in your backyard pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but I say start small, maybe a 280x, which should still pull harder than the 7970m I believe.


The configuration is fine, Did you not see the Titan benchmark? X4957

Check the hall of fame: http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.5/1+gpu The Titan eGPU bench is only ~500ish points below the 100th HALL OF FAME single GPUs in desktops.
X5442 Intel Core i7-3770K Processor NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan
example
Thats a performance area I would like to aim for, It's a choice that i have researched into.
also I want the newer architexture and the 280X is a rebrand. While you are correct that it will pull far more than the 7970M, i don't think it will provide the power range I'm asking for. if the math serves well, it should bench around X3400~x3700, while my 7970M is benchying X2224. A drastic increase, but not enough for my requirement, personally i'd like the flagship card anyways, its part of my GPU buying philosophy.

So its vs the R9 290 and the R9 290X, who do you think the price difference will be?

Also I need to ask, which manufacturer will provide the highest quality of customer service? Costumer service is a huge deal for me. I'm very used to being treated like gold at Alienware, I would like to support another company that provides their customers with the same or close to the same level of care.
From what i have heard Sapphire seems to be good, but i know little about the AMD GPU manufacturers. I have always had Nvidia cards, but since nvidia cards no longer serve my purpose, and EVGA has treated me poorly and discriminately i no longer will buy their products.(Nvidia is fine, but i need/want an AMD card)


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what fran, do whatever you want, I don't give a dang. AT ALL.
> 
> Applicable enough now?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me to "build a desktop" when thats not what I asked. I didnt ask "should i build a desktop" I asked which card would be more likely to match the required power via the equation.
> I asked how you thought the R290X would perform, not "should I build a desktop?" Its not about what you think i should build off of your quickly made assumptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -snip-
Click to expand...

That's nice, I don't care, do what you want.


----------



## danilon62

7970m performs like a desktop 7870, I don´t think its worth the upgrade, but still, these are recomendations, its not my money so go on, you can ignore them or do what they recomend you


----------



## nz3777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> It's about answering the questions I asked.
> I asked specific questions that i wanted answers too, i didnt ask for completely irrelevant suggestions.
> I asked about a perception of the new 290 GPUs, not about what value you think i should buy into.
> 
> If you asked a question and someone suggested something completely irrelevant, how would you feel about such a responce? Think about that.
> 
> Because thats EXACTLY what you and the other poster did. There was NO reason to suggest "Build a desktop" So what was the expected responce?
> "I think the r290 should perfom at X Whatever the rest goes here" or "you should probably get the 290 instead or something similar to include the rest of my arguement as to why"
> 
> not "build a desktop."
> If i asked which AMD CPU i should get, and someone suggests I get an intel chip instead, thats an irrelevant suggestion. I was asking about AMD CPUs in that situation, and intel CPUs are of no consideration.
> 
> Savvy?


Damm I see someones Happy today~


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> 7970m performs like a desktop 7870, I don´t think its worth the upgrade, but still, these are recomendations, its not my money so go on, you can ignore them or do what they recomend you


I know how the 7970M performs, i did exentsive benching and testing of it.

The eGPU is intended for 4800x900, the 7970M doesn't handle beyond 2160x1215 very well. Which is why im playing at the resolution i am right now.( also mentioned my intended resolution)
right now im runing a 2.68megapixel resolution 900P eyefintiy is nearly double at 4.3megapixels. the 7970M will not cut it down the line. Especially because i want to maintain Anti Aliasing methods(using 8x MSAA right now with high quality texture surface. The upgrade would be well worth it even for an reference HD 7970.
let me reitterate, I am well aware of the performance cost and limitations of an eGPU. I know which path i wish to take and the irrelevancy is starting to push my buttons. Because only RatPatrol01 has provided an answer or muse about my questions.

So thank you RatPatrol01, is there anything new about the 280X? like better support for something or another? what if are if there are any advantages to the 280X are there vs a 7970?


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> It is completely irrelevant as it does not answer or give insight into anything i asked, making the suggestion COMPLETELY Irrelevant.
> The configuration is fine, Did you not see the Titan benchmark? X4957
> 
> Check the hall of fame: http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.5/1+gpu The Titan eGPU bench is only ~500ish points below the 100th HALL OF FAME single GPUs in desktops.
> X5442 Intel Core i7-3770K Processor NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan
> example
> Thats a performance area I would like to aim for, It's a choice that i have researched into.
> also I want the newer architexture and the 280X is a rebrand. While you are correct that it will pull far more than the 7970M, i don't think it will provide the power range I'm asking for. if the math serves well, it should bench around X3400~x3700, while my 7970M is benchying X2224. A drastic increase, but not enough for my requirement, personally i'd like the flagship card anyways, its part of my GPU buying philosophy.
> 
> So its vs the R9 290 and the R9 290X, who do you think the price difference will be?
> 
> Also I need to ask, which manufacturer will provide the highest quality of customer service? Costumer service is a huge deal for me. I'm very used to being treated like gold at Alienware, I would like to support another company that provides their customers with the same or close to the same level of care.
> From what i have heard Sapphire seems to be good, but i know little about the AMD GPU manufacturers. I have always had Nvidia cards, but since nvidia cards no longer serve my purpose, and EVGA has treated me poorly and discriminately i no longer will buy their products.(Nvidia is fine, but i need/want an AMD card)


That link leads to a generic list, I have no idea what specific record you're talking about. You're also judging performance based on a card as specialized as the Titan, using a benchmark that is out of date. Alos, in said benchmark, is it eGPU to a laptop using external PCIe? All the benches I've heard of with eGPUs that do well in benching are full desktops connected to the eGPU using tbolt.

Also I think you are still using irrelevent when you mean tangential


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> That link leads to a generic list, I have no idea what specific record you're talking about. You're also judging performance based on a card as specialized as the Titan, using a benchmark that is out of date. Alos, in said benchmark, is it eGPU to a laptop using external PCIe? All the benches I've heard of with eGPUs that do well in benching are full desktops connected to the eGPU using tbolt.


The chinese benchmark in my first retort post.


The with the "generic list", i directly referenced the 100th place benchmark, for 1x GPUs
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7037266

yes mPCI-E to PCI-E adaption. all the parts cost about 135$. then a PSU from newegg then the card itself. add card and whatever enclosure i feel like if any at all. and it wouldnt take any alteration of my laptop, except for the removal of my optical drive which i have never used, and the removal of my wifi card, but a wireless adaptor rememdies that.(15$~25$ at most really.)

And not tagental is not the right word, its irrelevant.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ir·rel·e·vant
iˈreləvənt/Submit
adjective
1.
not connected with or relevant to something.

The suggestions given are not applicable to the questions i asked.

tan·gen·tial
tanˈjenCHəl/Submit
adjective
1.
of, relating to, or along a tangent.

The suggestions do not refer to my questions in anyway



I asked some quite simple questions.

how well do ya'll think the R9 290X will perform?

At any rate the performance number i'm looking at will be either just below the R9 290 or between the R9 290X, so i'll have to see which card to get in the end, price and performance all things considered.(implied pricing opinions expecting a responce)

which manufacturer will provide the highest quality of customer service? Costumer service is a huge deal for me. I'm very used to being treated like gold at Alienware, I would like to support another company that provides their customers with the same or close to the same level of care.
From what i have heard Sapphire seems to be good, but i know little about the AMD GPU manufacturers. I have always had Nvidia cards, but since nvidia cards no longer serve my purpose, and EVGA has treated me poorly and discriminately i no longer will buy their products.(Nvidia is fine, but i need/want an AMD card)


----------



## danilon62

Why would you use a Lappy for eyefinity? Would you take the 3 screens with you when you take the lap away from your home?

again, If you are buying a 699$ GPU to use it just at home, then get a desktop board and cpu for it, there´s no point for such that atrocity


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Why would you use a Lappy for eyefinity? Would you take the 3 screens with you when you take the lap away from your home?
> 
> again, If you are buying a 699$ GPU to use it just at home, then get a desktop board and cpu for it, there´s no point for such that atrocity











OK, I'm done, I'll just do my research when the cards are released. Way to answer NONE of my questions. I can't beleive the responces in this thread, seriously what the hell.







This is absolutely rediculous, I asked 3 simple questions.

I'll probably just get a 290X anyways.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'm done, I'll just do my research when the cards are released. I can't beleive the responces in this thread, seriously what the hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably just get a 290X anyways.


OK good! Remember that for next time too please. have a nice day!


----------



## RatPatrol01

None of the GPU manufacturers for AMD are known for bad service besides ASUS, which is a crap shoot, so really any other manufacturer should be fine.

In general, if nvidia cards are known for performing well in such a configuration, I'd get a 780 or a Titan, that or wait for some kind of testing of the 290x as an eGPU. IMO the $600+ the 290 and 290x will inevitably cost is too much to be the first to test it with no base data.

As to the other argument, it is tangential because you asked how we thought the 290x would perform as an eGPU with your laptop, and instead it was posed you try it with a desktop build instead, the tangential link being the use of a 290x.

Irrelevant would be if you asked how we thought the 290x would perform as an eGPU with your laptop and it was posed that you should take a bicycle ride because it's nice outside.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> OK good! Remember that for next time too please. have a nice day!


You're the one who posted an irrelevant suggestion.

Try to help people more often instead of pushing your own agenda onto people









Seriously


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> OK good! Remember that for next time too please. have a nice day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who posted an irrelevant suggestion.
> 
> Try to help people more often instead of pushing your own agenda onto people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously
Click to expand...

I have an agenda!?









Next time do your OWN research. PLEASE.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> None of the GPU manufacturers for AMD are known for bad service besides ASUS, which is a crap shoot, so really any other manufacturer should be fine.
> 
> In general, if nvidia cards are known for performing well in such a configuration, I'd get a 780 or a Titan, that or wait for some kind of testing of the 290x as an eGPU. IMO the $600+ the 290 and 290x will inevitably cost is too much to be the first to test it with no base data.


Never implied they were good at that, its just a synth bench. People before me have done this and its not problematic for one chip or another. And In the end buying a 280X THEN a 290X would cost more money. I did express I wanted the newer GPU.
Do people not heed any word spoken?

I was thinking about a 780 but Nvidia's surround performance isn't as well supported as AMD's side. the 7970 beats out the 680 in high resolution situations in just about every game i saw benchmarked for the cards. Although for a 780 this might be an irrelvant insight. Also Nvidia's Surround compliance is stricter. But that;s also a minor detail because i will have 3x DVI input monitors anyways. I'm not sure if Nvidia's cards need active adaptors though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> I have an agenda!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time do your OWN research. PLEASE.


Oh I have
http://forum.notebookreview.com/alienware-17-m17x/733232-modding-m17x-r4-egpu-build-research.html

You're just ignoring everything I'm saying because my responce pissed you off.

So take a chill pill and stop posting rage posts and actually pay attention to what my posts are providing. I even provided an equation to calculate which GPU would be compliant with my desired power range.
I posted a lot of information, which yall ignored anyways.

All you're doing now is trolling because I don't want to build a desktop like you think everyone should.


----------



## danilon62

So now stop arguing please, this has ended lol......


----------



## RatPatrol01

Is there any data on using a 7990 as an eGPU? For the money that might actually get you best eyefinity performance.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

@Fran

Maybe if you stopped posting walls of text... then I probably would've read it according to your criteria.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Is there any data on using a 7990 as an eGPU? For the money that might actually get you best eyefinity performance.


Dual GPU cards? No, but I don't want to deal with Crossfire either, especially because most of the games I play don't take advantage of dual GPUs and one of them it would actually reduce performance because the game has no support for multi GPU and it would cause problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> @Fran
> 
> Maybe if you stopped posting walls of text... then I probably would've read it according to your criteria.


If reading is hard perhaps you should go back to high school.(seriously there's no excuse to ignore data, ignorance is your choice in this matter. Read the data, its less than a half page of text.)


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Is there any data on using a 7990 as an eGPU? For the money that might actually get you best eyefinity performance.


https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/61625-how-do-i-set-up-a-egpu-for-my-laptop/

Actually more people calling it a waste lol

There are just some spare Nvdia benchmarks on the net (the most poweful was a 780) and they perform pretty bad, getting 40 fps on crysis 3 (nvdia optimized) with a 670 eGPU sounds disapointing


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/61625-how-do-i-set-up-a-egpu-for-my-laptop/
> 
> Actually more people calling it a waste lol


Lol they are calling setting up an eGPU in general a waste, not just because it is a 7990, which I sort of agree with, but Fran has a thing for her laptop so if that's what she wants to do it's what she want to do.

Anyways, it sounds like you are pretty set on the 290X, so go for it, it'll be interesting to see your results. Just be careful how you cool it, AMD flagships run hot and I can;t imagine how they'd be in a little box.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Lol they are calling setting up an eGPU in general a waste, not just because it is a 7990, which I sort of agree with, but Fran has a thing for her laptop so if that's what she wants to do it's what she want to do.
> 
> Anyways, it sounds like you are pretty set on the 290X, so go for it, it'll be interesting to see your results. Just be careful how you cool it, AMD flagships run hot and I can;t imagine how they'd be in a little box.


probably going to get an mATX or ITX case i definately wouldnt enclose it off, lots of airflow.

Meh the 780s are probably going to drop in price anyways, nvidia is dropping prices left and right, maybe a gk110 would be a good idea.

and results wise, bout 15~17% peformance reduction vs in a desktop.

The eGPU option would be far cheaper for me, since i already have a system that's capable of 4ghz+ and I could probably get a 3920XM for cheap and break 4.3+ghz because without an MXM GPU sucking power i can dedicate 180+watts to the CPU alone. The only problem with that is heat limits so there;s that.
A whole new desktop would involve entirely new parts and an entirely new build, and thats not something i want to do. I'd want an enthusiast chip if i went with a desktop, because I'd need 4 cores 8 threads anyways, and I'd have to give it a heavy overclock because of the types of games I play.
I could spend 700~850(or less depending on video card prices) for an egpu build or 1500+ for an entire desktop.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Idk, it'd be pretty easy to do a build using a Xeon E3-1230V2(i7-3770k - integrated gpu) and something like a 280x for $850, which is the route i'd take since it may still be a Tahiti GPU instead of Hawaii but it's still capable of taking advantage of the new mantle API. Doing that you'd have a beastly tower for heavy lifting and you'd still have your super laptop for travel or porta-gaming. Again though, just what I'd do, I know you really like upgrading your laptop.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> How hard are you going to push em?
> 
> On a flip side, how well do ya'll think the R9 290X will perform? thats the card im looking at for my eGPU build for my laptop.
> I was thinking R9 280X or R9 290X, but the 290 is a far superior card, and since eGPU's get reduced performance are and limited to the 5gps bandwidth, I'm thinking going with a 280 would be a mistake. Ideally id want something that offers near double the graphics power of my 7970M. There's essentially a 15~17% graphics power loss in an eGPU situation.
> so for me thats an estimated (Rx2)-((Rx2)0.15)=E where is R=HD7870 Performance E=equivalent desktop GPU power in eGPU configuration. Think i wrote that equation correctly...
> 
> At any rate the performance number i'm looking at will be either just below the R9 290 or between the R9 290X, so i'll have to see which card to get in the end, price and performance all things considered.


Previous owner had them clocked around 3ghz I believe, under water.

As for your egpu, the more data a card spits out, the easier it is to bottleneck it. I wouldn't go with a highend card with the idea of overcoming the loss.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Idk, it'd be pretty easy to do a build using a Xeon E3-1230V2(i7-3770k - integrated gpu) and something like a 280x for $850, which is the route i'd take since it may still be a Tahiti GPU instead of Hawaii but it's still capable of taking advantage of the new mantle API. Doing that you'd have a beastly tower for heavy lifting and you'd still have your super laptop for travel or porta-gaming. Again though, just what I'd do, I know you really like upgrading your laptop.


There's a deeper personal reason i wont build a desktop either. Not willing to share that with everyone but for me its not so simple.
I could go and build a desktop on a whim, yeah thats fine, but there's a bit of a personal issue in the way of that right now.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> There's a deeper personal reason i wont build a desktop either. Not willing to share that with everyone but for me its not so simple.
> I could go and build a desktop on a whim, yeah thats fine, but there's a bit of a personal issue in the way of that right now.


You fall in love with your lappy? lol


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> There's a deeper personal reason i wont build a desktop either. Not willing to share that with everyone but for me its not so simple.
> I could go and build a desktop on a whim, yeah thats fine, but there's a bit of a personal issue in the way of that right now.


Fair enough, just figured I'd point out it's doable for the budget you are hypothetically specifying


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> You fall in love with your lappy? lol


no it has nothing to do with computers at all, its a desicion i made based on a series of events. Nothing you could understand im sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Fair enough, just figured I'd point out it's doable for the budget you are hypothetically specifying


yah but like i said, i'd want an enthusiast chip, actually the haswell-e, but that isn't out yet. So i have little interest in a desktop system at this point in my life time.
There's factors outside of computers that have an impact on my decision process. an eGPU doesn't bother me even with performance reduction. it also serves better than trying to get a better MXM Gpu which would cost a lot but offer a much much lower return on performance. Plus i dont know if Alienware will be making an AMD MXM gpu anytime soon. The AMD cards on alienware's end have seem to vanish so im just waiting to see if there's an upcoming MXM gpu as well.


----------



## nz3777

Not meaning to Troll or anything but seriously this Thread cracked me up between bunny and Coder~ You guys both gave me a good laugh, more reason I believe people can NEVER get along in this world! Lol.Laptop vs Desktop? You decide!


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Linux lobbyist vs. extreme gamer, yep, very interesting indeed.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> Linux lobbyist vs. extreme gamer, yep, very interesting indeed.


Person asking questions vs guy making suggestions that are irrelevant to the questions asked then got mad when the person asking questions said she wanted actual answers.









Thats like someone asking what distro of linux should they get and someone says "just get windows" Savvy?
Thats the whole dam point dude. I asked a question you blew an answer out your mouth and it wasn't helpful.

Like i said only one person provide any insight, and that person was not you.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

whatever.
They might've been irrelevant, but they were valid.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> whatever.
> They might've been irrelevant, but they were valid.


exactly.


----------



## Devildog83

I perfect example of why I left Seattle. Maybe a little too much Starbucks. I have read all of this stupid arguing. Really guys nobody cares who is smarter. I actually feel dumber now that I have wasted my time reading this nonsense. I better shut up now before I say something I will regret.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

well from what I've learned from all of this is no one really cares for my opinion, so I won't be sharing it anymore.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> well from what I've learned from all of this is no one really cares for my opinion, so I won't be sharing it anymore.


I wouldn't say that. Just getting into arguments with guys like FunnyBunny is pointless.You shouldn't leave the forum over it. No mater what you said you were going to be wrong in his eyes. It's a lose lose.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSCoder4ever*
> 
> well from what I've learned from all of this is no one really cares for my opinion, so I won't be sharing it anymore.


I care for your opinion, just not when its off topic.

i asked your opinion on the R9 290X and what you think it might result. Savvy?


----------



## Mega Man

1 why are you asking that question here? check my sig for the 79xx thread, very gpu savvy ppl in there ~ although they will probably give you the same answer you got here and didnt like ....
2 7970=280 or 280x i dont keep up with it. people are flashing bios and working fine.
3 saphire, xfx, msi, all have high reputations, although all have had their complaint threads.... however with AMD it is best to buy ref unlike nvidia, at least with current gen there really is not a non ref board to match .... i do not see amd not continuing the tradition with the new gpus
4 you really do come off as the aggressor here. just personal advice, keep it clean i can see a mod cleaning here soon.
5 nvidias cant keep up with higher res as their memory bus is slower.
6 i would agree that a 290x might be overkill and i would suggest borrowing or buying a used 7970/7950 for testing as it is a 280/280x ( not sure sorry, been working way way way too much to keep up ) ppl even are having stories of flashing a 7950 and unlocking the extra shaders.... awesome !~
7 i would highly highly highly recommend spending more then that on a wireless adapter ( granted you were not asking ) ~ 50, for me the 15~20 always loose connection and i assume you play online games of some form
8 please do yourself a favor in case you dont know and get a quality psu for it, wont need to be big but the quality of the power will kill your new flagship gpu.....
just my









feel free to disregard.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 why are you asking that question here? check my sig for the 79xx thread, very gpu savvy ppl in there ~ although they will probably give you the same answer you got here and didnt like ....
> 2 7970=280 or 280x i dont keep up with it. people are flashing bios and working fine.
> 3 saphire, xfx, msi, all have high reputations, although all have had their complaint threads.... however with AMD it is best to buy ref unlike nvidia, at least with current gen there really is not a non ref board to match .... i do not see amd not continuing the tradition with the new gpus
> 4 you really do come off as the aggressor here. just personal advice, keep it clean i can see a mod cleaning here soon.
> 5 nvidias cant keep up with higher res as their memory bus is slower.
> 6 i would agree that a 290x might be overkill and i would suggest borrowing or buying a used 7970/7950 for testing as it is a 280/280x ( not sure sorry, been working way way way too much to keep up ) ppl even are having stories of flashing a 7950 and unlocking the extra shaders.... awesome !~
> 7 i would highly highly highly recommend spending more then that on a wireless adapter ( granted you were not asking ) ~ 50, for me the 15~20 always loose connection and i assume you play online games of some form
> 8 please do yourself a favor in case you dont know and get a quality psu for it, wont need to be big but the quality of the power will kill your new flagship gpu.....
> just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel free to disregard.


1. general interest
3. thank youm i just ill just check ratings and what comes in the box when i go to make a purchase. I like the style of blower cards far more than the ones with all the goofy looking top fans and stuff like that. So i'd probably settle for a reference designed card. fan noise doesnt really bother me, but coilwine would drive me nuts.
Do you know which company has the best trackrecord for no coilwine or the least RMAs for such a problem?
5 ah didnt know that
6. thanks for the suggestion but not going to happen, already explained why. perhapse borrowing but i wouldnt buy something.
7. I'll be buying a very highly rated one, i do a lot of research into my parts before i get them. Thats why i ask so many questions and provide my insight into what data i'm looking at when i post.
8. I'll be buying something thats highly rated, i don't beleive in skimping on PSUs, i believe in splurging for them and buying something highly rated recomended or otherwise indicated as top notch quality. All I'll need is some 300 watts maximum since the laptop already has a 240watt that will power everything except the egpu componants. Like i mentioned before i do a ton of research on products before buying so i know what im getting into and dont run into surprises a long the way.

Thank you for your input, its very useful.


----------



## Mega Man

fyi the 7970s can pull 300w @ oc so if you want ot oc go @~ 400-500w


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fyi the 7970s can pull 300w @ oc so if you want ot oc go @~ 400-500w


I was looking at a few PSU's that were highly rated, i dont know much about PSU's to be honest, so some insight would be great.
Here's a few i was looking at

Rosewill: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182066
Enermax: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194090
LEPA: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817494002
RAIDMAX: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817152046
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817152028

Am i looking at a price too low? which do you suggest? which are rated for their performance and safety? What are things to consider when looking at a PSU's quality?


----------



## Mega Man

i suggest shilka


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i suggest shilka


Ah, thank you, i'll message them later on, and check out their posts.


----------



## Mega Man

he is a great guy


----------



## RatPatrol01

Shilka is a PSU wizard!

Also, as I said yesterday, besides ASUS who have inconsistent customer service, all the AMD cards are on pretty even footing. If you really want details on it, Sapphire has the best products and makes reat reference cards but is prone towards small defects, XFX has the worst products but the best warranty and customer service, HIS has super mediocre low end cards but really great high-end variants(anything labelled IceQ X2 and the like), MSI is a good all rounder but has problems with DOAs, and Visiontek, Powercolor, and Diamond make good reference cards but bad custom cards.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fyi the 7970s can pull 300w @ oc so if you want ot oc go @~ 400-500w
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at a few PSU's that were highly rated, i dont know much about PSU's to be honest, so some insight would be great.
> Here's a few i was looking at
> 
> Rosewill: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182066
> Enermax: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194090
> LEPA: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817494002
> RAIDMAX: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817152046
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817152028
> 
> Am i looking at a price too low? which do you suggest? which are rated for their performance and safety? What are things to consider when looking at a PSU's quality?
Click to expand...

The Capstone series is pretty well regarded, good performance, great price.

See here http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/0_30


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Shilka is a PSU wizard!
> 
> Also, as I said yesterday, besides ASUS who have inconsistent customer service, all the AMD cards are on pretty even footing. If you really want details on it, Sapphire has the best products and makes reat reference cards but is prone towards small defects, XFX has the worst products but the best warranty and customer service, HIS has super mediocre low end cards but really great high-end variants(anything labelled IceQ X2 and the like), MSI is a good all rounder but has problems with DOAs, and Visiontek, Powercolor, and Diamond make good reference cards but bad custom cards.


So say i wanted the Reference 7970, 280X or 290X, Sapphire is a good way to go? I've heard a lot of good from them and when checking newegg ratings for video cards sapphires cards seem to be the highest rated.
What company makes AMD cards with the best power phase design? Like i said i dont know much about the AMD cards, I have one and its a mobile type and its the first amd gpu i've ever owned.
I will want to overclock and bench the card fully once i get one which ever I choose to get, is there a reference 7970 Ghz on the market? When it comes to vanity choices in a card i love the blower style cards, any suggestion on a blower styled card would be awesome.(obviously not the unreleased cards but i mean current examples)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> The Capstone series is pretty well regarded, good performance, great price.
> See here http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/0_30


Great! This is quite helpful. I'll have to look into PSUs because personally i feel like i should know more about them but its helpful to have a place to start.

I also was looking at GPU TDP, the R9 290X is a 250watt TDP card, but the 7970ghz is 300 TDP reference? Just unrealeased data?


----------



## RatPatrol01

So we won't really know until we can actually get our hands on the R9 cards, we can speculate all day about it but it's totally possible the R9 cards will completely defy all predictions, we just have no way of knowing. The 79XX cards however we do know, very well. If you want a reference 7950 or 7970, I recommend Sapphire or (if you can find a reference one from them) HIS.

You don't really need to worry about power phases if you go reference as by definition they will all be the same. Of course predictably there is an exception to this rule found in the 7950 which has 3 reference designs. There is the original 7950 reference, which is characterized by a fan in the middle, then there are two 7950s with a fan on the end like a 7970. The first of these two is what I have in my rig, which is a 7950 chip in the 7970 reference PCB and 1 more power phase than the 7950 but 1 less than the 7970. IMO this is the best cost to performance card on the market today. The last variety is the 7950 on the 7970 PCB with full 7970 power phases. These are the best 7950s, but also the most expensive, and are not much of a better value than an actual 7970.

As for the 7970Ghz edition, I could be wrong but I don't believe there is a reference version, as by definition, it is not a reference spec 7970.

As a side note, all of these cards will overclock like champs, even the base 7950, as AMD cards are just built that way.

Moving on to PSUs, the weird thing about PSUs is it's not the branding that matters, only the manufacturing company. As a rule of thumb you want to look for anything made by SeaSonic, Superflower, or Sirtec(not as good as the first two but still good), tom's has a great list that links brands and models to manufacturers. Admittedly Shilka probably knows of a few other worthwhile manufactureres, I just know the big ones.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-oem-manufacturer,2913.html


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So we won't really know until we can actually get our hands on the R9 cards, we can speculate all day about it but it's totally possible the R9 cards will completely defy all predictions, we just have no way of knowing. The 79XX cards however we do know, very well. If you want a reference 7950 or 7970, I recommend Sapphire or (if you can find a reference one from them) HIS.
> 
> You don't really need to worry about power phases if you go reference as by definition they will all be the same. Of course predictably there is an exception to this rule found in the 7950 which has 3 reference designs. There is the original 7950 reference, which is characterized by a fan in the middle, then there are two 7950s with a fan on the end like a 7970. The first of these two is what I have in my rig, which is a 7950 chip in the 7970 reference PCB and 1 more power phase than the 7950 but 1 less than the 7970. IMO this is the best cost to performance card on the market today. The last variety is the 7950 on the 7970 PCB with full 7970 power phases. These are the best 7950s, but also the most expensive, and are not much of a better value than an actual 7970.
> 
> As for the 7970Ghz edition, I could be wrong but I don't believe there is a reference version, as by definition, it is not a reference spec 7970.
> 
> As a side note, all of these cards will overclock like champs, even the base 7950, as AMD cards are just built that way.
> 
> Moving on to PSUs, the weird thing about PSUs is it's not the branding that matters, only the manufacturing company. As a rule of thumb you want to look for anything made by SeaSonic, Superflower, or Sirtec(not as good as the first two but still good), tom's has a great list that links brands and models to manufacturers. Admittedly Shilka probably knows of a few other worthwhile manufactureres, I just know the big ones.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-oem-manufacturer,2913.html


So if i'd like a blower style "7970 ghz" a 280X reference would be what i'd look for? Just musing here, October 15th needs to get here damn.

edit: thank you for the explination, I didnt know that about the amd cards.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Yeah probably, though if you are ok with getting a 7970Ghz edition or a 280x then really I'd recommend just getting a reference 7970 and overclocking it. Getting it over 1Ghz is super easy and it's still a GCN card so it can use mantle and other new R9 stuff just as well as a 280x is supposed to be able to.

So either of these pretty much.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102961

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161399


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Yeah probably, though if you are ok with getting a 7970Ghz edition or a 280x then really I'd recommend just getting a reference 7970 and overclocking it. Getting it over 1Ghz is super easy and it's still a GCN card so it can use mantle and other new R9 stuff just as well as a 280x is supposed to be able to.
> 
> So either of these pretty much.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102961
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161399


Cool i'll keep watch on the amd cards as time goes along.
My HD7970M doesn't overclock well so i'm wary about the other cards, but i hope at least its just a mobile limitation. The laptops cooling can handle the gpu at well over 1ghz, but the gpu itself just seems to hate going above 950. I think the vram voltage is locked and the VCCD wont change anything but the core voltage. i dunno whats up with the amd mobile cards.
That's one of the reasons i wanted to go with an egpu over another mxm card because i would like to get something i can bench out and see what performance i can gain out of it.


----------



## RatPatrol01

For perspective, my 7950s, the ones with the 7970 PCB and slightly reduced power phases both overclock to 1.1Ghz core clock effortlessly on stock cooling with no voltage increase.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> For perspective, my 7950s, the ones with the 7970 PCB and slightly reduced power phases both overclock to 1.1Ghz core clock effortlessly on stock cooling with no voltage increase.


That sounds pretty awesome. how does a 7970 ghz compare to a titan though? I guess we'll just have to really wait for the 280X to come out and have it benchmarked out. If its close enough to the mathematical equation's(the one i made) result i posted above, i might actually consider getting one.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Shilka is a PSU wizard!
> 
> Also, as I said yesterday, besides ASUS who have inconsistent customer service, all the AMD cards are on pretty even footing. If you really want details on it, Sapphire has the best products and makes reat reference cards but is prone towards small defects, XFX has the worst products but the best warranty and customer service, HIS has super mediocre low end cards but really great high-end variants(anything labelled IceQ X2 and the like), MSI is a good all rounder but has problems with DOAs, and Visiontek, Powercolor, and Diamond make good reference cards but bad custom cards.


I don't know about Visiontek, or Diamond 2 mostly budget brands but I have to disagree about Powercolor. I have a custom Powercolor card and it's absolutely awesome.


----------



## RatPatrol01

I guess I should say inconsistent over bad. Also Diamond is supposed to make awesome reference cards.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I guess I should say inconsistent over bad. Also Diamond is supposed to make awesome reference cards.


Could be right about Diamond, I don't know anything about them except the seem to always have the least expensive cards and that scares me. I am not one to always go for the most expensive but there is a reason why Asus and Powercolor custom cards are more money. From what I have seen they design the cards to be more efficient and to run cooler plus they use much higher quality than in the reference cards, better Caps and mem. chips.

Case in point my 7870 Devil has high quality Elpida memory chips rated at 6 Ghz where most other 7870's use 4.8 Ghz chips. Some of the other components and the driver will not allow me to run at 6 Ghz or 1500 Mhz, I can only run around 1450 but because it's not that massively overclocked it stays very cool. Even running Heaven at max setting I didn't see over 63c. I am sorta new to all of this still so I am not sure why some like the ref. cards more and I am sure there is good reasons. I always do a bunch of research when I buy anything including reading these forums. Thanks for the input.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Could be right about Diamond, I don't know anything about them except the seem to always have the least expensive cards and that scares me. I am not one to always go for the most expensive but there is a reason why Asus and Powercolor custom cards are more money. From what I have seen they design the cards to be more efficient and to run cooler plus they use much higher quality than in the reference cards, better Caps and mem. chips.
> 
> Case in point my 7870 Devil has high quality Elpida memory chips rated at 6 Ghz where most other 7870's use 4.8 Ghz chips. Some of the other components and the driver will not allow me to run at 6 Ghz or 1500 Mhz, I can only run around 1450 but because it's not that massively overclocked it stays very cool. Even running Heaven at max setting I didn't see over 63c. I am sorta new to all of this still so I am not sure why some like the ref. cards more and I am sure there is good reasons. I always do a bunch of research when I buy anything including reading these forums. Thanks for the input.


Whats your 7870 bench at in 3dmark11? im curious


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Whats your 7870 bench at in 3dmark11? im curious


Here is at 1250/1450


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Here is at 1250/1450


nice,

I'm pulling about P7500 on 972mhz/1225mhz, which i could unlock the VRAM voltages and stuff, i know this card could pull 8000+


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> nice,
> 
> I'm pulling about P7500 on 972mhz/1225mhz, which i could unlock the VRAM voltages and stuff, i know this card could pull 8000+


Try using the new Afterburner Beta, you could be able to unlock voltages with it.

Edit: I didn't even use the software that came with the card after watching reviews on youtube. The overclocks sucked until hey used Afterburner. Plus I had a much higher range on evrything.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Try using the new Afterburner Beta, you could be able to unlock voltages with it.


I had to use sapphire TRIXX to control the voltages on my card, but ill try that in a bit.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Nope, doesnt let me control the voltages :/


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Nope, doesnt let me control the voltages :/


Well that's a bummer. That must be why you are researching another card.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Well that's a bummer. That must be why you are researching another card.


Yup. MXM cards aren't that great at overclocking, which is why i wanna go with an eGPU. Lets me still keep my laptops mobility and use the already powerful CPU and RAM i already have, just getting a new GPU and PSU is a far more appealing idea. Oh and with an eGPU i might be able to push this CPU up into 4.1~4.2ghz but im not sure i wanna push the bclk that hard.
I'm wondering if i should get like a mini ITX case and put a buncha fans on it and mount my eGPU build that, although i would like to see my hardware...I'm wondering if i should mount my eGPU hardware on the back of the eyefinity monitor im building.

Oh well ideas ideas, i need money for this crap anyways, still waiting for a new source of income. plus there's a lawsuit being filed under my name here in seattle for a medical discrimination case. I wonder if that will yeild anything, if does ill definately be building a desktop lol.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

AP RADEON R9 290X PCIE 4GB DDR5 DUAL DVI-D / HDMI / DP
Sapphire Technology logo - Click to view other products from "Sapphire Technology."
BLT Item #: BTF3729
Manufacturer: Sapphire Technology
Mfg. Part #: 21226-00-40G
UPC Code: 840777063767
Weight: 5.00 lbs
Availability: Not in stock. Ordered as needed (click for details.)

Your Price: $591.62


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> AP RADEON R9 290X PCIE 4GB DDR5 DUAL DVI-D / HDMI / DP
> Sapphire Technology logo - Click to view other products from "Sapphire Technology."
> BLT Item #: BTF3729
> Manufacturer: Sapphire Technology
> Mfg. Part #:21226-00-40G
> UPC Code:840777063767
> Weight:5.00 lbs
> Availability:Not in stock. Ordered as needed (click for details.)
> 
> Your Price:$591.62


I lived in Seattle for a huge chunk of my life, actually grew up there from when I arrived in the US from Madrid. What area are you from. I grew up in Ballard.


----------



## danilon62

Hi there, Id like to post here some updates on my rig





















Suggestions are welcome


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I lived in Seattle for a huge chunk of my life, actually grew up there from when I arrived in the US from Madrid. What area are you from. I grew up in Ballard.


Belltown.

I live in a tower in belltown. I'm within short walking distance from the space needle and just down the street from pike market.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Belltown.
> 
> I live in a tower in belltown. I'm within short walking distance from the space needle and just down the street from pike market.


Cool, I used to live just a couple of blocks north of Seattle Center. Too many people live in Seattle now. I can't do it anymore. A lot of thinks to love but too crowded.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> So say i wanted the Reference 7970, 280X or 290X, Sapphire is a good way to go? I've heard a lot of good from them and when checking newegg ratings for video cards sapphires cards seem to be the highest rated.
> What company makes AMD cards with the best power phase design? Like i said i dont know much about the AMD cards, I have one and its a mobile type and its the first amd gpu i've ever owned.
> I will want to overclock and bench the card fully once i get one which ever I choose to get, is there a reference 7970 Ghz on the market? When it comes to vanity choices in a card i love the blower style cards, any suggestion on a blower styled card would be awesome.(obviously not the unreleased cards but i mean current examples)
> Great! This is quite helpful. I'll have to look into PSUs because personally i feel like i should know more about them but its helpful to have a place to start.
> 
> I also was looking at GPU TDP, the R9 290X is a 250watt TDP card, but the 7970ghz is 300 TDP reference? Just unrealeased data?


ref power design ( see a pattern here ) lol as talked about above

dont do ghz most are lockede and low asic also most are boost cards only oced card i like ( i have 4 ) but honestly i just got good deals on them
http://www.msi.com/product/vga/R7970-2PMD3GD5-OC.html


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ref power design ( see a pattern here ) lol as talked about above
> 
> dont do ghz most are lockede and low asic also most are boost cards only oced card i like ( i have 4 ) but honestly i just got good deals on them
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/R7970-2PMD3GD5-OC.html


Man i wish i had the cash right now to get the parts i need. Would be awesome, waiting is such a nightmare.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Trying to get crossfire to work in my rig is slowly driving me mad...everything I try makes it worse! $215 on a new mobo and I'm benching worse


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Trying to get crossfire to work in my rig is slowly driving me mad...everything I try makes it worse! $215 on a new mobo and I'm benching worse


I don't know if you have seen RED1776 around but he is a master at multi GPU's from what I can tell. He hangs around the Vishera thread. Hit him up for help.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Trying to get crossfire to work in my rig is slowly driving me mad...everything I try makes it worse! $215 on a new mobo and I'm benching worse


which is why i steer clear of dual GPU configurations.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I don't know if you have seen RED1776 around but he is a master at multi GPU's from what I can tell. He hangs around the Vishera thread. Hit him up for help.


I just may do that, at the moment I am at the end of my rope, upgrade both my cpu and mobo to try and solve my poor cfx performance and there is no marked difference. I know it's not the cards because both score identical in 3dmark when run each by themselves.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I just may do that, at the moment I am at the end of my rope, upgrade both my cpu and mobo to try and solve my poor cfx performance and there is no marked difference. I know it's not the cards because both score identical in 3dmark when run each by themselves.


I can tell you this, the CHVFZ is a great board so there must be a solution.


----------



## Mega Man

I can't help right now but can when I get home. my shoes are fine in wglu configs

w=2 won't edit on phone


----------



## danilon62

Anyone here uses linux?


----------



## Erick Silver

I hate to rez the whole eGPU topic again but I did a little research and came across a few things.
Quote:


> External GPUs still get bottlenecked by most external interfaces, meaning they aren't that great for gaming. The only external interface that is really fast enough to not horribly bottleneck a gaming GPU is Thunderbolt, and Thunderbolt ports are something of a rarity on PCs right now. Thunderbolt is an Intel proprietary technology, so you won't have it on an AMD system. It is also currently only available on Apple systems, higher end Intel motherboards, and certain Intel based laptops, mostly Ultrabooks I believe.


SOURCE

AND
Quote:


> it is important to point out that users will need to have a Thunderbolt-enabled portable computer in order to do so.
> 
> -SNIP-
> 
> As exciting as it might sound, if you do not have a laptop equipped with the required interface or drivers, you cannot take advantage of MSI's new enclosure. Furthermore, a Notebook Italia report indicates that MacBook Air owners will need support from AMD, NVIDIA and Apple before they can actually use the GUS II with their ultra-portable notebooks


SOURCE

I am sure that I am beating a dead horse here and I am not trying to stir up another long debate. But wanted to point out a few things

1. A Thunderbolt expansion card(?) is gonna cost $300 to $500 if you do not already have one installed in your APPLE laptop/computer
2. I have not been able to find an eGPU enclosure for sale in a Google search

While I do like the possibility of having an eGPU, I have not been able to find any solid information on whether its even fully available. The fact that for the price of a Thundbolt "adapter" and GPU and its going to need its own power source as well for the GPU.(maybe) I can't really see it as being a viable option. But I do not have all the information to make a complete analysis of it.

Fran, if you do manage to get the information and links for parts to do this I would love to see them. If it is an affordable and viable solution I think there may be some people that it would interest.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I hate to rez the whole eGPU topic again but I did a little research and came across a few things.
> SOURCE
> 
> AND
> SOURCE
> 
> I am sure that I am beating a dead horse here and I am not trying to stir up another long debate. But wanted to point out a few things
> 
> 1. A Thunderbolt expansion card(?) is gonna cost $300 to $500 if you do not already have one installed in your APPLE laptop/computer
> 2. I have not been able to find an eGPU enclosure for sale in a Google search
> 
> While I do like the possibility of having an eGPU, I have not been able to find any solid information on whether its even fully available. The fact that for the price of a Thundbolt "adapter" and GPU and its going to need its own power source as well for the GPU.(maybe) I can't really see it as being a viable option. But I do not have all the information to make a complete analysis of it.
> 
> Fran, if you do manage to get the information and links for parts to do this I would love to see them. If it is an affordable and viable solution I think there may be some people that it would interest.


Not for nothin', but the Crosshair v formula Z AM 3+ motherboard has a thunderbolt header.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I hate to rez the whole eGPU topic again but I did a little research and came across a few things.
> SOURCE
> 
> AND
> SOURCE
> 
> I am sure that I am beating a dead horse here and I am not trying to stir up another long debate. But wanted to point out a few things
> 
> 1. A Thunderbolt expansion card(?) is gonna cost $300 to $500 if you do not already have one installed in your APPLE laptop/computer
> 2. I have not been able to find an eGPU enclosure for sale in a Google search
> 
> While I do like the possibility of having an eGPU, I have not been able to find any solid information on whether its even fully available. The fact that for the price of a Thundbolt "adapter" and GPU and its going to need its own power source as well for the GPU.(maybe) I can't really see it as being a viable option. But I do not have all the information to make a complete analysis of it.
> 
> Fran, if you do manage to get the information and links for parts to do this I would love to see them. If it is an affordable and viable solution I think there may be some people that it would interest.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Not for nothin', but the Crosshair v formula Z AM 3+ motherboard has a thunderbolt header.


about to say that.... as does saberkitty.


----------



## Erick Silver

Has anyone been able to locate a eGPU enclosure yet?


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I hate to rez the whole eGPU topic again but I did a little research and came across a few things.
> SOURCE
> 
> AND
> SOURCE
> 
> I am sure that I am beating a dead horse here and I am not trying to stir up another long debate. But wanted to point out a few things
> 
> 1. A Thunderbolt expansion card(?) is gonna cost $300 to $500 if you do not already have one installed in your APPLE laptop/computer
> 2. I have not been able to find an eGPU enclosure for sale in a Google search
> 
> While I do like the possibility of having an eGPU, I have not been able to find any solid information on whether its even fully available. The fact that for the price of a Thundbolt "adapter" and GPU and its going to need its own power source as well for the GPU.(maybe) I can't really see it as being a viable option. But I do not have all the information to make a complete analysis of it.
> 
> Fran, if you do manage to get the information and links for parts to do this I would love to see them. If it is an affordable and viable solution I think there may be some people that it would interest.


Her laptop has some kind of external PCIe connector. Not as good as TB but should get the job done. i still think eGPUs are ridiculous, but I'd be interested in hearing how it goes for her.


----------



## davcc22

well looks like om in got my all amd rig now just moved from socket 775 anther one of the "great sockets" yeah this thing goes like heck will post photos once i can be bothered to take em


----------



## RatPatrol01

It looks like I am red no more lol, my AMD build was sold last night.


----------



## Devildog83

Sorry to see you go.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I hate to rez the whole eGPU topic again but I did a little research and came across a few things.
> SOURCE
> 
> AND
> SOURCE
> 
> I am sure that I am beating a dead horse here and I am not trying to stir up another long debate. But wanted to point out a few things
> 
> 1. A Thunderbolt expansion card(?) is gonna cost $300 to $500 if you do not already have one installed in your APPLE laptop/computer
> 2. I have not been able to find an eGPU enclosure for sale in a Google search
> 
> While I do like the possibility of having an eGPU, I have not been able to find any solid information on whether its even fully available. The fact that for the price of a Thundbolt "adapter" and GPU and its going to need its own power source as well for the GPU.(maybe) I can't really see it as being a viable option. But I do not have all the information to make a complete analysis of it.
> 
> Fran, if you do manage to get the information and links for parts to do this I would love to see them. If it is an affordable and viable solution I think there may be some people that it would interest.


I'll be using mPCIE to PCI-Ex1 adaption method modification.

you aren't googling well enough. I've already found, priced and listed the parts that i need in another forum. But then again i used to work with google search engines so i know exactly how to keyword my searches.
But mosty because almost all of the eGPU stuff is all done by hand modding. entirely custom stuff. There's entire threads for eGPU modifications on several different laptop forums around the world.

if i build an eGPU i'll be showing it off with a build log.


----------



## Buehlar

Is this RED enough to join this club?









3x ASUS VS238H-P 23" monitors Eyefinity
powered by...
2x ASUS HD7870 Direct CUII 1GHz Edition X-Fire


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Is this RED enough to join this club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3x ASUS VS238H-P 23" monitors Eyefinity
> powered by...
> 2x ASUS HD7870 Direct CUII 1GHz Edition X-Fire
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey Buehlar, what's up? That's RED enough!!!!!!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Hey Buehlar, what's up? That's RED enough!!!!!!


HEHE I just can't get enough RED


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Is this RED enough to join this club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3x ASUS VS238H-P 23" monitors Eyefinity
> powered by...
> 2x ASUS HD7870 Direct CUII 1GHz Edition X-Fire


A-WE-SO-ME


----------



## davcc22

what i got unto to day


----------



## Erick Silver

OK AMD USERS!

ITS TIME FOR

2013 FFW (Forum Folding War)!!

If you are already folding for OCN then why not join up with a team for the FFW?

Head on over to the Sign Up Sheet Thread!

When you fill out the sheet make sure you select the AMD Team! Then head over to the AMD Team Thread to introduce yourself!

LONG LIVE THE GREEN DRAGONS!


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> OK AMD USERS!
> 
> ITS TIME FOR
> 
> 2013 FFW (Forum Folding War)!!
> 
> If you are already folding for OCN then why not join up with a team for the FFW?
> 
> Head on over to the Sign Up Sheet Thread!
> 
> When you fill out the sheet make sure you select the AMD Team! Then head over to the AMD Team Thread to introduce yourself!
> 
> LONG LIVE THE GREEN DRAGONS!


Sure, my red guys will love to!


----------



## Devildog83

Time to bring the RED CLUB back to life.

Here's some RED DEVIL's.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Time to bring the RED CLUB back to life.
> 
> Here's some RED DEVIL's.


Nice


----------



## Erick Silver

JUST A REMINDER!

ITS TIME FOR

2013 FFW (Forum Folding War)!!

If you are already folding for OCN then why not join up with a team for the FFW?

Head on over to the Sign Up Sheet Thread!

When you fill out the sheet make sure you select the AMD Team! Then head over to the AMD Team Thread to introduce yourself!

LONG LIVE THE GREEN DRAGONS!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Is this RED enough to join this club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3x ASUS VS238H-P 23" monitors Eyefinity
> powered by...
> 2x ASUS HD7870 Direct CUII 1GHz Edition X-Fire










Looks pretty good! I should get some pics of my HAF-X with the red LEDs all turned on and everything.


----------



## danilon62

Just bought my new GPU!!!!

Gigabyte R9 280x



Should arrive this monday, Ill post how it goes.

OMG so damn exited lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Just bought my new GPU!!!!
> 
> Gigabyte R9 280x
> 
> 
> 
> Should arrive this monday, Ill post how it goes.
> 
> OMG so damn exited lol


Don't forget to pop over to the 280x/270x club, I will set you up.


----------



## neurotix

I'll join this club.

Have an FX-8350, two other systems with Phenom II 555 BEs unlocked to quad core. Have an old system with an Athlon 64 3200+ single core. Have 2 4670s, a 4870x2, a new R9 270X, and my 7970 that's being RMAed.

Looking to get a R9 290 when they release with better coolers. Thinking I'll get the Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X if I can get a hold of one before they sell out.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Don't forget to pop over to the 280x/270x club, I will set you up.


Joined


----------



## TheGamer72

After Some Mods and watercooling stuff these are my results, but i'm still waiting for the mobo waterblock


----------



## Devildog83

Sweetness, but I saw some green in one of those pics. Can't allow that. LOL









Except for a few things we have almost the same rig. W/C, PSU and case.

I added some more RED to mine.


----------



## neurotix

Yours looks awesome Devildog, I like your new sleeved extensions a lot. Mine are just plain red, they're bitfenix alchemy extensions.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Yours looks awesome Devildog, I like your new sleeved extensions a lot. Mine are just plain red, they're bitfenix alchemy extensions.


Thanks but they are not extensions, they are full cables and soon I will get the full 24 pin too match and maybe 8 pin CPU power too.


----------



## meizhubeer

i think so,I created this club becouse the owner of that club was dead for most than a year,thank you


----------



## Devildog83

No one else is posting so I thought I would throw up a pic of my cables now that I have them managed better. Still waiting on the matching 24 pin.


----------



## Gereti

I was have to join








Enjoy










Phenom II [email protected]
HIS Radeon [email protected] Mono+ Gigabyte Radeon 6990 (i install very soon, accelero 6990 when i get it)
Kingston 2x4gb 1333mhz low-profile ram
Asus Crosshair V Formula -Z
Rosewill Armor Evo
Corsair H80i


----------



## danilon62

This thread has been inactive for a while! lets revive it!

Heres my new system, just got a FX 8320


----------



## kahboom

Surprised you did not put the blue trim on the corsair fan since you mostly have a black and blue theme going on there.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Surprised you did not put the blue trim on the corsair fan since you mostly have a black and blue theme going on there.


Mmm thats true lol! Will change them tomorrow and take a better pic.

I'm wondering why I put the white one lol


----------



## kahboom

Yeah i went with the blue ones and put them in without thinking of it after taking pics i realized i should go with the red to match my color scheme. Yours looks good though the white fan color just looked a bit out of place.


----------



## neurotix




----------



## Levys

Your ssd is green


----------



## Gereti

Updated rig


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Updated rig


You have 2 rads just for the CPU, how is that working?You staying cool?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You have 2 rads just for the CPU, how is that working?You staying cool?


Littlebit higher temp's than when i was using corsair h80i (maby +5*C) but this was kinda tricky to fill so there's not much water on inside

idle 35, haven't tested yeasterdaw what temps i get when playing bf4, becose i fall asleep before i made it


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*


Where did you get that radeon sticker?









Lame mine didnt come with any


----------



## jsc1973

There are tons of Radeon Graphics stickers available for sale on eBay if you want one.


----------



## neurotix

It's a "case badge" and it's thicker than a sticker. It uses some kind of acrylic material. I got it from frozencpu.com

I got my H100i back from RMA so now it looks better.


----------



## TampaChaz

Sick build, Neurotix! I can't help but smile at all that red yummy goodness. I haven't posted in a long time because of a management promotion I got on my day job, but the build bug has got me again.....i love my big red baby, but it's time to make her a mate to play with!


----------



## neurotix

Just need 1 sleeved Bitfenix Alchemy red PCI-E extension cable. I have the 6 pin but when we ordered from Frozencpu we accidently got an EPS 8-pin extension instead of PCI-E. You can imagine my frustration trying to hook it up and finding that the cable wouldn't fit because the pins are shaped differently. Unfortunately, no one has the cable I need in stock, I've looked at 10 different websites that stock it and they're all sold out.

Also, my i7 and ASUS ROG Maximus VI Hero should be here tomorrow.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my i7 and ASUS ROG Maximus VI Hero should be here tomorrow.


Sick build, but you can keep your i7... xD, it isnt red at all!


----------



## neurotix

I suppose not xD

The performance increase was totally worth it though.


----------



## Wihglah

I'm all blue and green team, but I like Red:


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I'm all blue and green team, but I like Red:


That looks amazing. 11/10. Very nice.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> That looks amazing. 11/10. Very nice.


May be a nice moment to post mine again hahahaha



Ill post another one later with it tidied up a bit


----------



## Devildog83

Me too -


----------



## danilon62

Just cleaned it a bit.




Spoiler: Old setup


----------



## Devildog83

My red machine just got a bit whiter.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> My red machine just got a bit whiter.


That's so cool


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> My red machine just got a bit whiter.


I am liking the boxed in section around the front fans. I've been thinking about doing something similar with mine.

Can you do a 'how to' vid - I'm planning to make a mold to shape the acrylic around. I'm interested to see how you did it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I am liking the boxed in section around the front fans. I've been thinking about doing something similar with mine.
> 
> Can you do a 'how to' vid - I'm planning to make a mold to shape the acrylic around. I'm interested to see how you did it.


I have never done a video before but since there is cracks in that one and I need to redo it I can always try. Basically I measured everything and cut it out then placed the fans where I wanted them and traced them and drilled holes and cut them out and when it was all cut I used a heat gun to heat up the plexi where in needed to be bent and bent it in place. there are video's on u-tube on how to bend plexi with a heat gun. You must be very careful to get it warm enough to bend but not so hot it bubbles.


----------



## neurotix

+1 for a video.

Can you get red or black plexi? Or would you just bend the plexi and then paint it?

I'd like to do this but I'm not so sure on how it would work in my case.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> +1 for a video.
> 
> Can you get red or black plexi? Or would you just bend the plexi and then paint it?
> 
> I'd like to do this but I'm not so sure on how it would work in my case.


I might be able to get more colors but you could also paint it.


----------



## neurotix

I'd like to make one to cover up my PSU and bottom fan, but the clearance between my PSU and bottom card is pretty close. Also, my front drive cages are removable but there's still a big vertical piece of metal in the front that I can't remove.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I'd like to make one to cover up my PSU and bottom fan, but the clearance between my PSU and bottom card is pretty close. Also, my front drive cages are removable but there's still a big vertical piece of metal in the front that I can't remove.


since you are on air it is easy !

pull gpus measure and build it insert it by putting it in at an angle !


----------



## Zig-Zag

http://valid.x86.fr/y0csve


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zig-Zag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/y0csve




We should start posting overclocks here, will be funny


----------



## Zig-Zag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*


Nice I don't wanna push my psu much more then i have.


----------



## Wihglah




----------



## Devildog83

Overclocks? OK -


----------



## danilon62

Finished cleaning my rig!


----------



## danilon62

Results with Boring Stock Clocks...










Spoiler: SuperPi/Cinebench15/MaxMEMM2/3DMARK









Spoiler: HWBOT PRIME














Results with Moar Megahertzs










Spoiler: SuperPi/Cinebench15/MaxMEMM2/HWBOT PRIME


----------



## Quantum Reality

Damn, but y'all have some sick cable management


----------



## Mega Man

meh, zip ties are a great thing


----------



## Devildog83

Lot's O Redness -


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Lot's O Redness -


This thread has been quiet for a while, where have y'all gone guys?


----------

